# MONTREAL | Public Transport



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here are some pics for people to get an additional idea of what the Metro system in Montreal looks like. Firstly, the trains are much smaller in width than the TTC, and the rubber tires do make a bumpy ride. I always carry a pocketbook with me to read on the subway, but in Montreal it is not possible to sit and read because of the bumpiness.
I like the outside look of the blue trains very much, though.
IMO the Metro stations are very dated looking... very "1967" in appearance. A great deal of brown/grey exposed concrete, and oranges/browns/reds. I am not sure how this
could be easily freshened up as it is such a cohesive late 60's look. I think it would
take a major overhaul.
I think if you asked the average Montrealer, they would still think of the Metro
look as very attractive and modern, so I doubt if there would be a political will to change it.
I have included a picture of that adorable exterior Metro entrance that was given to
the City of Montreal by the Metro in Paris. Part of it was actually original, and part of
it was reconstructed. Here goes( I took all these pictures this past Autumn):


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> The price of a monthly pass is a steal!


The Montreal Metro system has been more subsidized by the senior
levels of government than the Subway system in Toronto. The
actual one ride ticket price is higher in Montreal than in Toronto, and
the monthly passes are cheaper.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

new trains of Montreal subway may be to look this


*in Paris subway*









*in santiago subway*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I am happy the trains look the way they do now. I don't think they need to adopt
a generic contempory style unless they truly need new trains.
The ones you show are in my opinion no improvement.
To me it is the metro stations that are looking tired, not the trains.


----------



## Haber (Aug 25, 2004)

Taller said:


> Here are some pics for people to get an additional idea of what the Metro system in Montreal looks like. Firstly, the trains are much smaller in width than the TTC, and the rubber tires do make a bumpy ride. I always carry a pocketbook with me to read on the subway, but in Montreal it is not possible to sit and read because of the bumpiness.


The reason why it's bumby is because the suspension is really old on those vehicles, not because of rubber tires


----------



## KCexile (Oct 3, 2005)

One of the biggest problems with rubber-tired systems is punctures. Particularly in Mexico City this is a problem because several lines run with headways of as little as 2 minutes. One train with a flat tire limping to the end of the line immediately causes severe backups and headaches. While strong cultural ties with the French is one reason why rubber tire technology was chosen for Mexico City, it is not the most compelling reason: The vast majority of Mexico City's Centro Historico was built on the dried lakebed of Lake Texcoco and subsidence in weak soils is a SERIOUS issue. The reduced vibrations of rubber tires was the overriding factor for choosing rubber tires in this city. However, the most recent lines built by the city have been steel-wheeled and this appears to be the trend for any new construction outside of sensitive areas.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Haber said:


> The reason why it's bumby is because the suspension is really old on those vehicles, not because of rubber tires


Ahhhh... thanks for the explanation. In any case, it does not make for
a very smooth ride.
I assumed the rubber tires were solid, and am shocked to find they 
are inflated!!!! Well, in Mexico, anyway. Is it the same in Montreal?
Is there any discussion in Montreal about sprucing up the dated stations?
I was very surprised to watch a new exterior for, I believe, Beaudry being
built a few years ago. To my shock when it was done, it was totally,
completely "1970" looking!! A complete timewarp, architecturally. I would
have thought they may have tried to make it look a bit more contemporary.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Pettigrew mugged in Montreal subway *
Last Updated Fri, 30 Dec 2005 05:55:21 EST
CBC News

Foreign Affairs Minister Pierre Pettigrew was attacked in a Montreal subway station Wednesday night as a man tried to steal his cellphone.

A 19-year-old bystander jumped in to help Pettigrew fend off his attacker.

Both Pettigrew and his Good Samaritan suffered minor injuries. Pettigrew's cellphone was returned to him after the incident.

A man has been charged with aggravated theft and has undergone a psychiatric evaluation.

Pettigrew's office told French-language media that it wasn't rare for the minister to take public transportation without bodyguards.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

*Le métro de Montréal*

I will posting Montreal's Subway pics in this thread. I hope you guys enjoy them !


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

1.









2.









3.









more to come soon !!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

4.









5.









6.


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

I love the architecture of the Montreal metro. It's a great example of how concrete can be used in different, imaginative and impressive ways.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

7.









8.









9.


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

One of the most charming public transit networks in the world. It's been about five years since I last went to Montreal, but there's still one metro ticket left in my wallet to remind me.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I really like the art in the system, but does it always seem to be dimly (or poorly) lit?


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## Haber (Aug 25, 2004)

The pictures flatter the stations. Many of them are actually very dark and ugly and will definitely need to be renovated soon


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> I really like the art in the system, but does it always seem to be dimly (or poorly) lit?


I find the stations are massive with light source spaced out too much. The stations are litted much better then what the photo shows thou. 

More pics to come :cheers:


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

10.









11.









12.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

Hmmm, the first day of la STM's security scheme, Monday, June 18th, has turned out to be a flop.

A pair of security patrollers -- as opposed to police officers -- were sought out by platform-bound passengers somewhere in the Berri-UQAM junction coz a man was beating up his female companion. The patrollers' response to them was that they cannot exercize any right to intervene due to the new scheme. The passengers unsuccessfully tried summoning one of the ticket collectors on the mezzanine above to dial 911. The collector's refusal was because she was too busy (to be calling and yapping with some intake staff). La STM held a news conference late yesterday afternoon about Monday's mishap, and said that both STM parties ought to have assisted -- gee, thanks.


----------



## Fabio (Dec 14, 2002)

I really like Montreal metro system, even if some station need a quickly renovation.
One question, does anyone know of any expansion to be made on the next 5 years, something with chances to be made?
I mean like the expantion of the Blue Line to Anjou? Yellow line in Longueuil as well as the Bonsecours Station? are these or any other project likely to be done soon?

I know there area some tramways projects, but anyother thing on the Métro?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

Both the City and transit-planning organization here wish to extend the Blue line by one stop toward the east, at Pie-IX Boulevard. The City, however, wishes to extend it a further four stops so that the terminus be at Galeries d'Anjou.

I gather the transit-planning organization -- l'Agence metropolitain de transport -- is pretty independent. For instance, greater-Montreal municipalities have a devil of a time dealing with it. So I don't know what to make of the metro being extened to Anjou.

An upcoming public-transit-friendly civic rep here would like to see the four stations beyond Pie-IX on the Blue line served by trams instead of metros.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

So what is the total length of the Montreal Metro with the 3 stations added in Laval. I would imagine that Montreal has surpassed Toronto in this regard since Toronto had only a few kilometres more subway than Montreal prior to this expansion. (68.3 km vs. 66.0 km) Does any one have the new figure? 

Good going Montreal, and keep building it out. There is no reason the Metro couldn't be double it's current length.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^Toronto's system is 70.1 Km at last check. According to Urban Railnet, Montreal's system is 69.2 Km long.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

^^ The English daily here pegged its length at 68Km after the Laval extension came on stream -- mind you, there are chords, one of which is double-tracked and stretches at least 2Km, plus all the garages are underground -- the papers here've seemed to have forgotten that the western arm of the Orange Line (Line 2) is tunnelled for no less than 3Km all the way up to rue de Salaberry (Ouest?), putting it at an equivalent distance of one metro station, north (the other side) of the Bois-Franc commuter station, which both the city and regional transit planning authority wish to interchange with the metro.



isaidso said:


> Good going Montreal, and keep building it out. There is no reason the Metro couldn't be double it's current length.


I agree with your last sentence, hence I can't agree with your first one.

Umm, the English daily did a big extra on the tram and metro a few Saturdays ago. They focussed reporting on some "transit" planner's (not the civic rep I must've mentioned earlier here) scheme that would see what metro service we've scored ourselves the past 20 years on our Blue Line fully converted into a tramway.

How absurd.

There've also been newspaper articles whining on and on about the news' suspicion that rubber-tyred trains were a lousy choice of traction for metros here; they think these trains of ours should have been limited to steel wheels.

With all this chronic Expo-67 40th anniversary rubbish being 'experienced', you'd think they'd have remembered that the city's selection was more than careful, encompassing *both* practicalities and aesthetics.

Our squishy trains were the compromise between yankee-sized metro wagons and service yielded by trams; crucially-speaking, however, they failed to remember that the squishy size here was adopted so that doublings of the length of our network are to happen multiple times, not simply once only . . .


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

Are the Montreal trains capable of running on their steel wheels as a primary operating mode along conventional track (with power rail in the right place, of course)? Or are the steel wheels literally just a fallback safety feature that were never meant to be used as a primary operating mode?

Relevant example: if a city (like, say, Miami) had a large, existing rail network designed for steel wheels wanted to add little automated spur lines that just ran back and forth all day like peoplemovers perpendicular to the normal stations using rubber-tired Montreal-type trains (because they're quieter), but wanted to be able to run the Montreal-type trains along the main Metrorail track to the maintenance facility along the steel tracks, perhaps by designing the spur so that at some point before the track merged into the mainline, the concrete pad driven on by the tires ramped downward to lower the train onto its steel wheels for continued running.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

^^ Their (inner) steel wheels are built primarily for emergency running. It's weird coz the younger fleet's not equipped with suspension and yield shoddy rides *period* (the older one still gives such a slick ride at the age of 41, these wagons still impress me, while those from the newer fleet mostly shake out one's fillings). Our metros aren't quieter, although their noisiness never becomes overbearing moments of piercing squeels or clangs.

I remember that dual-mode overhead and third-rail fleet out of Moorgate in London in the late 70s -- in the darkened tunnel, I felt like I was a passenger stepping into _Space 1999_, what a sensationless experience that was!! -- that fleet was the first to be manufactured with rubber balloon membranes as the suspension of the fleet, absorbing the bumps and wobbles into its condensed air masses. The only other advantage of rubber-tyred running is that vibrations don't degrade the concrete tunnel walls and floor. Sorry, Montreal limits its metro operations to fully autonomous lines (its {puny!} five commuter lines, however, do spur like you suggest). I'm sure there'd be nothing hard about manufacturing the dual-mode traction you suggest, although the tracking accommodating both types, mind you, might be a different matter, e.g., preventing hoardes of makes of freight cars coming in from all directions from wrecking some parallel component used by rubber-tyred traction any time of day; the metros here are pretty narrow and don't broaden beyond its lateral guiding electric rails.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

elkram said:


> ^^
> I agree with your last sentence, hence I can't agree with your first one.


Good going because a city two-thirds the size of Toronto has built a subway system with 4 lines versus 3 for Toronto (of which 1 is a subway to nowhere).

Good going because a city two-thirds the size of Toronto has built a subway with as much track as Toronto.

That Montreal could still double its system shouldn't take away from what has been accomplished already. Not only is the Montreal Metro much better looking, and much cheaper to ride on, but Montreal continues to expand the Metro. 

Toronto? Fast, efficient, but horrifically ugly and possibly shrinking if you can believe it. The Toronto Transit Commission has stated it's intent to shut down one of the lines due to budget constraints. Torontonians are so used to a such a small subway network that a good chunk of the population thinks another 2 east-west subway lines is over building. To give you an idea of how underbuilt the network is here, consider that the closest east-west line is about 4 km north of the waterfront at Bloor Street. Downtown Toronto exists south of Bloor, but there isn't an east-west subway line in the entire downtown, only along it's northern edge. 

Appreciate what you have and keep up the steady pace of expansion and renewal.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

^^ You're right, overall Toronto's so plump with folks it deserves more rails than us. We downstream here are similarly as slow as Toronto at gelling transit when we compare ourselves to places beyond our coasts. The only aspect that's about to be upgraded is the Montreal region and its broad fringe all being linked into a new fare payment scheme involving silly non-touch electronic fare collectors zone through zone -- self-serving practice at its zenith, were you to ask me . . . to be so restricted as to improve upon the revenue scheme . . . sounds too private transit to me.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Whoa, did this fire take place in Montreal's brand new, secretly-located Centre de contrôle?!? Too much (I myself got to work on time today) . . .

Métro service resumes

Rene Bruemmer, The Gazette
Published: 2 hours ago

Thousands of commuters were stranded in Montreal's metro system for half an hour this morning after a minor fire at the control centre forced officials to shut down all four lines. 

Workers performing regularly scheduled maintenance at the system's control centre, where approximately 20 Montreal Transit Corporation employees oversee the running of the system, accidentally cut through a high-voltage cable, causing sparks, smoke and the evacuation of the control centre, said MTC spokesperson Odile Paradis.


Firefighters were called in to quell the blaze, and the metro, which was shut at 9:38, was restarted half an hour later. Paradis said traffic was relatively light because the problem started after rush hour, but still affected "thousands." 

For security reasons, the MTC does not divulge the control centre's location.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Montreal's bus and subway drivers vote in support of strike mandate *
13 November 2007
The Canadian Press

MONTREAL _ Montreal's bus and subway drivers have voted to give their union a strike mandate, raising the possibility of the city's second transit strike in less than a year. 

Union members voted 97 per cent in favour of the strike mandate on Tuesday night. 

The union says it hopes the mandate will be enough to breathe new life into stalled negotiations between the two sides. 

The public transit operators have been without a contract since January and are fiercely opposed to a proposed wage freeze for 2007. 

Around 2,200 public transit maintenance workers walked off the job last May, leaving Montreal with no bus or subway service for four days.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Service frequency's going to upped by about 1/4 come 7 January 2008. Some senior STM staffer told me that the increase shan't be achieved by increasing the speed limit from 72 to 80KPH (phew!).

Laval's mayor announced last week his wish that Laval's new extension be extended farther such that the Orange Line be routed back to Montreal via Cartierville and be effectively transformed into a circle line.

I reckon this circle-line thing ought to be additionally done such that the Blue morphs into becoming the Green Line.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

I am not too sure about the circle. You might service more area if you make the whole line go into Laval instead of spending it on making a circle. Cote Vertu should come into Laval for sure.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Has anybody else noticed the mild increase in service frequency? I'm surprised at how perceptible the slight increase has consistently been by this second week into the increase now.





Ashok said:


> I am not too sure about the circle. You might service more area if you make the whole line go into Laval instead of spending it on making a circle. Cote Vertu should come into Laval for sure.


There`s really not much to go to in Laval, no?

I was suggesting turning the Blue Line into the Green Line, thereby proposing there be a second circle line here.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

This morning's news on the radio mentioned some wish/plan that ten stations be added in the northern and eastern districts of town here. I didn't hear what group/org is recommending these extensions.

Some nationwide advocate was reported in some local newspaper today, advising that 40.1 $billion must be invested into this country's public transport systems . . . ASAP.


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

trainrover said:


> This morning's news on the radio mentioned some wish/plan that ten stations be added in the northern and eastern districts of town here. I didn't hear what group/org is recommending these extensions.
> 
> Some nationwide advocate was reported in some local newspaper today, advising that 40.1 $billion must be invested into this country's public transport systems . . . ASAP.


I saw it on the news the other night but I was talking to my girlfriend on the phone at the time. I'm fairly sure it was the provincial government making the announcement. I can't find anything online!!


----------



## Habfanman (Jan 8, 2008)

trainrover said:


> Has anybody else noticed the mild increase in service frequency? I'm surprised at how perceptible the slight increase has consistently been by this second week into the increase now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have noticed the increase and I like it!

I would like to see Montmorency hook up with Côte-Vertu. They are planning to expand north anyhow so it wouldn't take much to eventually connect the two. This would take a lot of pressure off of the east side of the orange line.

I'd also like to see the blue line extended east (planned) and a good bus/light rail connection between the blue and green out there.

What about someday looping Snowdon to connect with a slightly extended Angrignon? (it's OK to dream isn't it?)


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Is there any news on light rail projects for Montreal?

My understanding is that because the metro runs on rubber tires, it has to be all underground to safeguard it from the freeing temperatures. Is there any truth to this? If so, tunneling being so much more expensive, it would make sense to expand the system using conventional heavy rail or light rail.


----------



## Electrify (Mar 19, 2007)

QQ: I know one of the constraints with Montreal's subway is rubber tires and it cannot run outside. But with winter tires, concrete heating, and salting equipment on the trains could they not build an above ground expansion? I mean, buses can run outside in winter with not too much trouble, and many systems don't have winter tires either.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

*improved frequencies even improved further*


The metro operator improved the service frequency a second time this year at the beginning of this month. I don't know about the Yellow Line here, but I can say that the remaining three lines seem to have a headway of between five and six minutes, which is the first time since the dawn of the 1980s that the service has been this frequent. Lunchtimes seem to revert to rush hour service, being every two to four minutes; evenings, much like daytime service; around midnight, up to every eight minutes (better than every 12 minutes).

The extended peak periods took too long to bring about.

There's still a lot of standing passengers but at least we've more breathing room on our rides underground.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Does Montreal have any plans for installing light rail?


----------



## Homer J. Simpson (Dec 2, 2003)

^I have not heard anything about Montreal considering LRT. That does not mean it is not in the works as I'm not exactly an expert on Montreal's transit system.

Toronto on the other hand has a very ambitious LRT agenda.


----------



## officedweller (Mar 21, 2003)

I've heard of a couple of proposals - both on street LRT as well as an exclusive ROW line to the South Shore.

Apparently the South Shore LRT line is dead:

http://spacingmontreal.ca/2007/11/07/south-shore-politicians-want-their-light-rail/


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

dwdwone said:


> Does Montreal have any plans for installing light rail?


Yes. From downtown to the harbour, alongside the western third of Old Montreal's riverfront southern boundary, and up Park Avenue a few kilometres -- they wanna route this line up the Côte-des-Neiges at some point, such that the tram line appear like yet another pair of buffalo horns on our rapid transit maps. Most of us dread the idea of its meddlesome installation, probably because we're fully aware of the metro being the superior form of getting somewhere in a hurry. Silliness! they wanna bury a roadway for several kilometres, without any train -- ain't that just the daftest?! But we're used to all this big-lippy talk, droning awn 'n awn (years on end...)

The regional Agence métropolitaine de transport is studying the feasibility of _Tram-train_, where a hefty portion of network ROW would be split between industrial-spur and commuter-route running, while the rest --maybe? one-third-- would course suburban boulevard medians.

Their big ideas hno:






officedweller said:


> Apparently the South Shore LRT line is dead


It's better termed _dormant_, but you're right nonetheless -- as of "Early Monday", read that paragraph and the subsequent few, all starting about two-thirds down the following posting I lodged about Pont Champlain Bridge, to grasp how come (there: who can think of a better tactic at burying any idea of rapid transit to the South Shore?):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25440250&postcount=81


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Service frequency's also been bumped up, after all, on the city's Yellow Line; mind you, the newer MR73 units have been swapped for shorter MR63 ones.

This has probably been mentioned here some time ago, that Laval's mayor during the days of planning the Laval metro extension clinched passengers' paying higher fares when boarding the trains there in his 'burb.

The following _24 heures_ article:

Deux tarifications pour les usagers du transport en commun

*Les Lavallois en ont assez de payer*

Jean-Claude Grenier

29/09/2008 22h29 - Mise à jour 29/09/2008 22h32

Le prolongement de la ligne orange du métro vers Laval a été un succès. Toutefois, les usagers lavallois sont exaspérés de payer davantage que les Montréalais pour ce service. 
24 heures Les trois nouvelles stations de métro en terre lavalloise ont créé un engouement inattendu de la part des autorités de transport. Des chiffres révèlent qu'avec l'ajout des stations Cartier, de la Concorde et Montmorency, ce sont 60 000 voyageurs supplémentaires par jour qui utilisent le métro.

Il n'y a pas l'ombre d'un doute. La prolongation de la ligne orange vers Laval est un retentissant succès. Si ces trois stations font le bonheur de plusieurs, elles continuent d'irriter des milliers d'usagers qui s'interrogent toujours sur cette double tarification imposée tandis que les usagers de la Rive-Sud n'ont pas à débourser un centime supplémentaire pour se rendre de Longueuil vers le centre-ville.

Incompréhension au niveau de la tarification

Les usagers rencontrés tout près du guichet de la station Montmorency se demandent pourquoi ils leur en coûte 16 50 $ pour l'achat de six billets alors que le prix est de 12 $ pour ces six titres de transport quand ils sont achetés sur le territoire montréalais et même au guichet de la station de métro de Longueuil. Les billets achetés sur l'île de Montréal ne fonctionnent pas dans les tourniquets de Laval. 

«Ça fait plusieurs mois que je pose la question aux échangeurs et j'attends toujours une réponse. Pourquoi les usagers de Laval doivent-ils payer des frais supplémentaires», s'interroge Jasmin Roy.

Marie-Johanne Latour déplore également que les Lavallois aient à payer plus cher. «C'est vrai que le métro nous permet de traverser la rivière pour se rendre plus près de chez-nous, cependant les lacunes sont nombreuses. À quelques occasions, le service a été interrompu sur la ligne orange. On a dû quitter le métro à la station Henri-Bourassa et aucun système alternatif n'avait été mis sur pied pour nous permettre de se rendre vers Cartier, de la Concorde ou Montmorency. On a marché ou on a pris un taxi.»

«Quand je m'informe pour connaître la raison, on me répond avec un symbole de zone 3 qu'aucun usager ne comprend. La STM aurait aussi avantage à identifier d'une couleur différente les billets unitaires pour Laval et Montréal.» ajoute Louis P.Meilleur.

Mouvement 

Aux trois stations lavalloises, des usagers du transport en commun ont entrepris la signature d'une pétition qui sera déposée en octobre ou novembre aux instances de la Société de transport de Montréal afin que les tarifs soient les mêmes à Laval qu'à Montréal concernant l'achat d'une lisière de six billets.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Google will help you navigate public transit

Montreal Gazette 

Wednesday, October 29, 2008

MONTREAL - Want to know how to take public transit to get from Montreal to Blainville?

Now, you can get get detailed instructions to get around greater Montreal, estimated times of arrival and the cost of the fare, all on Google Maps.

The Montreal Transit Corp., the Metropolitan Transit Agency, the Réseau de Transport de Longueuil, and the Laval Transit Corp. have teamed up with 14 smaller public transit agencies around Montreal to offer the service.

The transit agencies will announce the new application at a press conference at Google's offices on McGill College Ave. Wednesday morning at 10. Montreal became the fourth Canadian city to offer the service, which is available in both official languages, and 10 other languages, including Arabic, Spanish and German.

"It's one of the more complicated public transit applications we have put together, because of the large number of agencies that had to work together," said Naomi Bilodeau, a spokesperson for Google, which will provide the service to the transit agencies free of charge.

Isabelle Tremblay, a spokesperson for the MTC, said she didn't know how many hours it took to put the application together, but Bilodeau said it took the transit agencies about a year to put all the information into the proper format so Google could read it and update it regularly.

It works the same way Google Maps's driving directions application works. You enter in your origin and destination, either by entering an address or postal code, or by clicking on a location on the map. You then click on the "get directions" button, and the "public transit" link. The program will show the user three alternate routes to take, and calculate the travel time. The user can also specify the time and day that he or she wants to leave the point of origin, or arrive at the destination.

"Google wants to see more people use the Internet," Bilodeau said. "We hope this will make it much more simple to take public transit and it will expose people to the options that they have available."

The program can be also accessed on Blackberrys and most cellular phones with Internet access, although for now, it will run slower on the iPhone, Bilodeau said. The service is also available in text-only format, for people who are visually impaired.

The program relies on the schedules set by the transit agencies months ahead of time, but it can also adapt to service disruptions and road closures if the information is updated routinely.

Bilodeau said it's not yet possible to link cities that also have the public transit option. Vancouver, Ottawa, and Fredericton are the other Canadian cities to offer the service, and Google Maps provides public transit information for 50 cities in the U.S., and several European cities.

On the web: maps.google.ca.


----------



## MetroWest (Apr 4, 2008)

I think the Montreal Metro is much better than most systems I have ridden on. I do think that the handicped acsesability needs to be improved, and the cars need to be improved (not the outside design, but the susspension) I also think there could be higher frequincies...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

MetroWest said:


> (not the outside design, but the susspension)


Montreal's predominant, --uhm-- newer fleet, the MR73, is not equipped with suspension. I believe the MR63, our 42-year-old fleet, had its suspension retrofitted in the early- to mid-1990s, although I might be wrong about this being a component of their retrofit.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Are there any new developments or line extensions under construction?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ hmmph, funny you should ask. I saw an Agence métropolitaine de transport advert in today's edition of the weekday freebie _24 heures_, announcing their _PTI 2010-2011-2012_ report that summarises all their forthcoming studies and projects. The thing that _*hmmphs*_ me is that their ad mentioned their extensions currently being studied amount to just a few stations' worth, yet some provincial minister here supposedly tasked the mayors of Montréal, Laval, and Longueuil to look into much lengthier extensions (more than one dozen's worth) than those being *re-*iterated by l'AMT...

Thus my answer must be, just who TF knows!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

hee hee







hee hee






_24 heures'_ 10-December-2008....errrr . . report

whether above rendering a proposal or the adoption itself still not apparent...no mention of bringing back suspension either
...photo was republished Monday (25 Jan 2010) to which I can't locate _24 heures'_ article...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Metro open all night Saturday 27 February 2010, again -- my! were passengers *ever so* different 3:30AM, same event, last year, compared to the metro's regular hours of operation; quite the eye-opener, it was! :shocked: Platforms and trains were crowded/jam-packed.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> *New bid arises for métro cars*
> 
> *Spain's CAF rides in: Muddies waters of STM's contentious contract*
> 
> ...


MONTRÉAL Métro


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

So what, some guy is saying that they should replace hundreds of kms of track just to run steel-wheeled cars when the current technology is already perfectly adequate? Ridiculous.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

iampuking said:


> So what, some guy is saying that they should replace hundreds of kms of track just to run steel-wheeled cars when the current technology is already perfectly adequate? Ridiculous.


I thought that the Montreal Metro already had steel rails anyway.


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

Pneumatics are not antiquated technology.


----------



## LMB (May 5, 2008)

manrush said:


> I thought that the Montreal Metro already had steel rails anyway.


It does, but they act as failsafe, should a tire go flat. So the state of the tracks is -- my guess -- unknown, so major works may be necessary. 



Brice said:


> Pneumatics are not antiquated technology.


Any new constructions in this technology, other than in Paris?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

iampuking said:


> So what, some guy is saying that they should replace hundreds of kms of track just to run steel-wheeled cars when the current technology is already perfectly adequate? Ridiculous.


Errrr, we don't possess hundreds of kilometres of metro tracks here...approx 150's worth, that's all  After listening to the Chinese manufacturer's (English-speaking) N.A. rep on regional radio yesterday morning, I'd say his firm's more an abomination after listening to his refutation of their disqualification by our transit authority...our cars are approaching 35 and 45 years of age respectively, and his firm's brattiness is currently proposing to contest their disqualification in some court of law, which really risks further dragging out this replacement of our pair of fleets. 





manrush said:


> I thought that the Montreal Metro already had steel rails anyway.


It does, in addition to the concrete ones and the lateral steel ones.






LMB said:


> So the state of the tracks is -- my guess -- unknown, so major works may be necessary.


The tracks are fine...the only major work that'd be necessary would be to plop down a lot of ballast atop the concrete track flooring to muffle loudly clanging steel wheels...





LMB said:


> Any new constructions in this technology, other than in Paris?


I read a short news report Summer 2009 that some urban community's adopted pneumatic-tyred rolling stock for its new metro system, but forget which one.


----------



## LMB (May 5, 2008)

trainrover said:


> which really risks further dragging out this replacement of our pair of fleets.


And how is that abnormal, I mean the protest? It happens every time, in every country. 

I mean no offence, but is there anybody in Montreal who can do better than moving Mirabel to Dorval? Where are the voters, drunk resting at home? Why is this *not* a scandal? 

Why do you people allow such things?


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Why were Chinese rail manufacturers not allowed to compete for the contract? 

Is it because of poor Chinese train standards, or because Canada wants Bombardier to win?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ It's nothing to do with that firm's hailing from the PRC -- -- for years now, ads on English-language TV have boasted how we federal constituents ought to be proud about some Cdn train manufacturer being some darling at pumpin' out snazzy trains, none of which's ever seen any service coast to coast to coast over here...




LMB said:


> And how is that abnormal, I mean the protest? It happens every time, in every country.


I never wrote its being abnormal; besides, what're you claiming as happening everywhere?





LMB said:


> I mean no offence, but is there anybody in Montreal who can do better than moving Mirabel to Dorval?


Yes, that'd be us, over here: _We_ had moved half of Dorval out to Mirabel, where landing in the middle of the bush (i.e., wilderness) unnecessarily induced unsuspecting passengers reckon they'd been hijacked ("no sign of the city: where is it?!").





LMB said:


> Where are the voters, drunk resting at home? Why is this *not* a scandal?
> 
> Why do you people allow such things?


I bet those people are yet still making their way home here from Mirabel...


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

LMB said:


> It does, but they act as failsafe, should a tire go flat. So the state of the tracks is -- my guess -- unknown, so major works may be necessary.
> 
> 
> Any new constructions in this technology, other than in Paris?


Lyon, Torino, Rennes, Lausanne, Toulouse etc...


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

city_thing said:


> Why were Chinese rail manufacturers not allowed to compete for the contract?


The article quotes one Chinese company, not all of them. And the reason this said company is disqualified is because they do not meet the specifications of the Montreal Metro. It's like complaining that London Underground is excluding Chinese companies because they're disqualifying full sized metro trains from being manufactured for tube-sized Underground lines. :nuts: If they want a chance at constructing the next generation of Montreal Metro carriages then they should design ones with rubber tyres, they're in no position as the seller to judge what the buyer wants. It's preposterous!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

^^ Well it's pretty arrogant and stupid of the Chinese company to complain about being disqualified from the tender then :lol:


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

When will construction begin on new lines and stations?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ at this rate? your guess just might be better than any of ours over here


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

2​:blahblah:............................................:blahblah:​ :blahblah:...........:blahblah:...........................:blahblah:..........:blahblah:​:blahblah:.............................:blahblah:........:blahblah:.............................:blahblah:​ :blahblah:............................................:blahblah:............................................:blahblah::blahblah:.............................:blahblah:........:blahblah:.............................:blahblah::blahblah:...........:blahblah:...........................:blahblah:..........:blahblah::blahblah:............................................:blahblah:​.
.
.
.


trainrover said:


> Nouvel appel d’offres pour les voitures de métro: Rien n’est encore joué
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Des parfums dangereux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Has the light rail in Montreal begun construction?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ No -- first, the authorities/stakeholders around here have to blab & blab about this kind of idea for several decades before most of us locals ever get to see it, you know.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Can anybody please explain how come Metro's online versions of their reports differ from their print copies? Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Métro : La STM conteste la requête d'Alstom-Bombardier
> 
> ...


..


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

*Bidding process for metro cars halted

'Emergency need' cited. Special law to award contract would send negative protectionist message: CAF

By FRANCOIS SHALOM, The Gazette October 1, 2010*

Twelve hours before an international call for bids was to be issued yesterday, Quebec once more short-circuited the much-delayed bidding process to replace Montreal's metro cars for a week. 

The sudden halt of the tortuous process -five years and counting -is ultimately meant to accelerate the "emergency need" to replace the aging subway fleet, a government spokesperson said. 

And Quebec, La Presse said, will reportedly revert to its original position of 2005 by invoking a special law that would once again hand the rich deal to Bombardier Inc. on a no-bid basis, a stance that launched the Montreal metro contract saga spiralling into farce. 

Asked why Quebec is adding a new chapter to the labyrinthine process of lawsuits, countersuits, grinding halts, restarts, contract changes and a host of other delays, all of which have cost millions of dollars, Alexandre Boucher, an aide to Transport Minister Sam Hamad, said that "it's because it is a priority for the minister." 

"There is an emergency need to renew the (subway) fleet for the Montreal passengers and for the Quebec economy." 

But he would not confirm information in La Presse that a Bombardier/Alstom consortium would get the nod. 

Asked about the apparent contradiction of accelerating a process by stopping it, Boucher noted that "of the 52 months since this has been in the works (officially on Quebec's books), 36 were due to judicial pursuits (by a Chinese firm), 15 to the Societe de transport de Montreal's decisional process and one month to Quebec's decisional process." 

The STM and Bombardier/ Alstom referred all questions 

to the Quebec government. 

Philippe Roy, a spokesperson for Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles, S.A. (CAF), the Spanish firm that forced the reopening of the process in a splashy January development, said it was "abnormal" and "quite stunning that the Quebec government, suddenly and in the middle of the night, is changing the rules of the game." 

Jesus Esnaola, CAF's director of international affairs, called the special law "an apparently extremely negative protectionist message," adding that "the maintenance of jobs is an argument that cannot be validly invoked to push CAF away from the bidding process." 

CAF has undertaken to create as many Quebec jobs and to deliver the cars on time. CAF asked Premier Jean Charest for an emergency meeting on the matter. 

CAF reminded Charest in a statement that it "expressed its interest to participate in the international call for tenders after an invitation by the STM and the government of Quebec." 

"CAF always believed in the good faith of the parties involved and in the integrity of the process." 

The firm warned that invoking a special law will be completely contrary to agreements and practices that govern international commerce. 

"This simply makes no sense," Roy said. "What kind of message is Quebec sending to foreign firms that want to invest here?" 

He said it was premature to say if CAF will sue to stop any eventual no-bid award to the Bombardier consortium. 

But he noted bluntly that Bombardier is the largest train supplier in Spain, suggesting that the company might be subject to retaliatory measures on contracts there. 

The news report claims that Bombardier will receive an initial deal to supply 500 metro cars, half of the projected order. 

Richard Bergeron, a member of Montreal's executive committee in charge of urban planning, said he was "extremely disappointed" by the halt. 

Noting that there's a by-election after the recent death of Claude Bechard, Quebec's former transport minister in whose riding Bombardier's La Pocatiere plant will do work for the contract, Bergeron said "there's too much parochial provincial politics involved in this decision." 

"Bombardier needs no leg-up, it's an emblem of Quebec business milieu, quite capable of winning on its own. 

"The attempts to benefit Bombardier led us to this chaotic road to begin with. 

"Everything indicates that (the $3.5 billion widely quoted for 1,053 cars) is too expensive, up to $1 billion too much." 

The savings could pay for Montreal's tramway project, he added. 

Unions and the Conseil du patronat expressed support for Quebec's decision.


Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/news...+cars+halted/3606268/story.html#ixzz11EKuNakc


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

So basically, back to square one.

If I were Charest, I would invoke some imaginary emergency powers and award the contract to CAF immediately, just to spite Bombardier.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Why does Montreal Metro remind me so much of the Paris metro? From Rubber tires to the actual stations...


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

The MR-63 was loosely based off the MP-59.

And Montreal's stations are similar to the ones in Brussels and Santiago (perhaps Montreal's station design inspired both cities?)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TheKorean said:


> Why does Montreal Metro remind me so much of the Paris metro? From Rubber tires to the actual stations...


Well, I guess the French share technologies amongst its French-speaking counterparts.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

manrush said:


> So basically, back to square one.
> 
> If I were Charest, I would invoke some imaginary emergency powers and award the contract to CAF immediately, just to spite Bombardier.


^^Good hunch nonetheless

*Quebec law to award métro car contract to Bombardier-Alstom

By Kevin Dougherty and Andy Riga, Gazette Quebec

Bureau October 5, 2010 1:05 PM*









Société de transport de Montréal is about to announce the final terms of the contract to replace its fleet of métro cars. The only two bidders on the contract, Bombardier Inc. and Alstom SA, have formed a consortium to build the large order, which could number up to 700 cars.

LA POCATIÈRE - The Quebec National Assembly will adopt a law to award the Bombardier-Alstom consortium a contract to build 500 métro cars for Montreal's subway.

The contract is worth about $1.3 billion, or $2.6 million for each of the 500 metro cars, Premier Jean Charest said. 

Charest made the announcement Tuesday at Bombardier's factory here where subway and transit rail cars are assembled.

The decision means the contract won't be opened to other bidders. In a communique, the Quebec government said the Montreal metro contract is not subject to international trade rules, which call for a competitive bidding process, because the consortium is the unique supplier in Canada.

CAF, a Spanish company, and Chinese builders, had expressed interest in the contract and may launch legal challenges.

La Pocatière, 140 kilometres northeast of Quebec City, is in Kamouraska-Témiscouata riding, where Charest's Liberals hope to win a by-election.

The seat was held by Claude Béchard, a minister in the Charest cabinet, who died last month.

Montreal Mayor Gerald Tremblay has welcomed news that new metro cars appear to finally be on the way.

It's good news for Montreal, which "urgently" needs the new equipment to replace cars built in the mid-1960s, Tremblay told reporters Tuesday soon after Premier Jean Charest announced the deal.

Asked if he fears lawsuits from competing companies will cause further delays, Tremblay said, "I'm assuming that the Quebec government made due diligence on their decision."


More details to come.

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Bombardier+métro+deal/3625372/story.html#ixzz11WR9OWOf​






manrush said:


> The MR-63 was loosely based


It's Bombardier's MR-73 that's the fleet that's becoming loose (Canadian Vickers' prior fleet's still solid).

Bah, I found it telling after listening to this news on the radio only to find myself several hours later riding one of the younger trains wherein my wagon felt and sounded like it was about to collapse, particularly on the bends. Plus the train was being driven manually and never neared maximum speed, which is unusual in manual mode coz drivers deftly try to outdo the maximum speed without (momentarily) inducing the automatic overspeed brakes.


----------



## deasine (Sep 13, 2007)

Montreal mentioned by Int'l Transport Consultant, Jarrett Walker:


> *montréal: more on the new frequent network*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


([url="http://www.humantransit.org/2010/10/montr%C3%A9al-more-on-the-new-frequent-network.html]Walker[/url], 2010)


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice system. Has character.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Need to go from Central Station (taking Amtrak to Montreal) to Bell Centre to catch a Habs game? Can I take the subway?


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

TheKorean said:


> Need to go from Central Station (taking Amtrak to Montreal) to Bell Centre to catch a Habs game? Can I take the subway?


No need to take the métro, the Bell Centre is not even 2 blocks away from Central Station.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Convenient. Guess a lot of Habs fans take the AMR trains. 

I love the fact that the ZCentral Station has high platform, the only one in canada.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

deasine said:


> {QUOTE}rail seems to be going everyone that most people{/QUOTE}


Whether anglo/franco, ^^ no wonder the state of American rail's merely disfigured.....whose hope might one be tagging along with, ehh?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Rumors said:


>


..

+
STM wins American Public Transportation Association award as Outstanding Public Transportation System in North America

La STM remporte le prix de la meilleure société de transport en Amérique du Nord décerné par l’American Public Transportation Association


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> I've a hunch that this video ain't the same one that the radio news kept harping about this morning, although the dang reporter kept saying things about the "emergency brake... ... ... ...the emergency brake" when such a brake's never been available to any metro passenger.....the red-enamelled handle's just an alarm, requesting the driver to halt at the next station whenever activated!! hno: Anyhow, I can't understand why the cell-phone videographer --as reported to have-- waited until Frontenac station before alerting STM staff all the way from Langelier station: might the prospect of 15 minutes' worth of fame explain why (although I still can't find the youtube-lodged video!)?


..


----------



## paulista1978 (Jul 15, 2007)

TheKorean said:


> Why does Montreal Metro remind me so much of the Paris metro? From Rubber tires to the actual stations...


I´ve been to both. Apart from rubber tires, it´s rather different. Paris stations are ugly, dirty and crowded, with access via stairs (except for line 14, which is driverless, etc). Montreal has clean stations with escalators. It´s more similar to Santiago, as someone said.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^


paulista1978 said:


> I´ve been to both. Apart from rubber tires, it´s rather different. Paris stations are ugly, dirty and crowded, with access via stairs (except for line 14, which is driverless, etc). Montreal has clean stations with escalators. It´s more similar to Santiago, as someone said.


for Montreal's first year, the two systems were more alike, e.g., both systems had automatic platform entry gates ¬

...en français


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Montreal's metro runs overnight only one day each year: February's last Saturday night, _La nuit blanche_ --another one of those Las-Vegas-II'y fests, you know hno:. Anyhow, the Blue Line overnight this year had headways of 10 minutes.

For a district-linking, crosstown metro line that nears no closer than approx. 2 miles to the edge of the (puny!) city centre, don't you find that 3AM-etc-headway too elevated for a place with relatively so few people?!?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

What's the status on the tramway in Montreal. Is it still under study?


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

So whats the story on central Station being the only VIA station to have high platform and having electrified commuter rail?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TheKorean said:


> So whats the story on central Station being the only VIA station to have high platform and having electrified commuter rail?


VIA also shares its main station with commuter rail in Toronto though.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ as does Gare Centrale (the Deux-Montagnes and Mont-Saint-Hilaire lines, plus the forthcoming Train de l'est).

Never mind the national operator, it's still the country's lone station to be equipped with stepless platforms and electricity feed.....the fact the two coexist there's only coincidental...

Merely talking about the city's wished installations (trams and shtuff) is enough to assure itself its supposèd world-class status...

Anyhow, click here to see the livery that the operator's chosen for the new fleet:


----------



## milwaukee-københavn (Jun 21, 2006)

I read somewhere that STM is considering going over to electric trolleybuses on some routes. Anybody know anything about it? 

More interested in actual news about the project than people's distain for buses..


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ The MTC wishes to make all its traction electrically powered by Year 2025. The trolley busses you must've been getting wind of wouldn't be powered by overhead wires; no, they'd like their route termini to be equipped with battery charging stations that they figure would take at least 20 minutes to recharge the batteries of any bus, i.e., after each one-way trip it'd make hno: (Does anybody think the MTC can afford recruiting actual [real!!] engineers?!?!)

I disdain busses, by the way 

By the way, doesn't anybody else --namely another Montrealer/_Montréalais_-- find the MTC's promotion of the renderings of its wheel-less trains as queer as I do?!? You see, I can't think of any other metro around the world where clean, ever-so-tidy skirting of the undercarriages like either Montreal's MR63 or MR73 fleets does... I'd dislike seeing the loss of this Montreal characterstic from the city's future fleets...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> (Montreal's) The STM invites transit users to voice their opinion about the seats for
> the future métro cars
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

The absolute mismatch in technology in Montreal for its needs shows you the stupidity of blind nationalistic politics. 

The Parisian metro can be rubber-tired because Paris has a moderate climate with very infrequent snowfalls and lack of severe winter weather. Here rubber tires make sense. 

In Montreal, rubber tires make absolutely no sense whatsoever, and hinder the further development of the metro. In most North American cities, in the outer areas of a metro network, lines are above ground to save costs. So, just to be like Paris (and hence be more "French") Montreal went with rubber tires. 

This means that even if the metro is ever extended to an outer area, the tunnel must be built underground. Otherwise, the rubber tires won't work! 

:nuts:


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

The STM could easily decide to make a surface or elevated section (if it had trains that were weather resistant) by simply heating the rails to keep snow and ice from accumulating on the tracks. There are thousands of road vehicles in Canada that have rubber tires, so obviously they can work in this climate as long as snow or ice doesn't build up (which is why we plow and salt the roads).

But the fact is, having a completely underground system hasn't really hindered the Metro's expansion. When you compare the subway network in Montreal to other cities in North America, the metro is just as extensive relative to the population. 

Greater New York City has about 1km of metro for every 50,000 people (when you include NY Subway, PATH, and SIR). Greater Chicago has about 1km of metro for every 54,000 people, Greater Boston has about 1km of metro for every 74,000 people, and greater Toronto has about 1km of metro for every 81,000 people. Montreal by comparison has 1km of metro for every 53,000 people. 

So Montreal has been able to afford a system large enough to serve the population very well without having significant surface extensions that are present in all the other systems mentioned. Also, surface subway actually has several disadvantages in a climate like Montreal's in that the weather takes a major toll on the system requiring more to be spent on maintenance, and it is less comfortable for customers since they are exposed to the cold.

Besides, the current Montreal metro could not be extended significantly even if it could go outside because the lines already have near the maximum number of stops. A line cannot have more than about 15 stops from the end to the most common destination (usually city centre) since it makes for a tedious journey. NY and London overcome this by having express service, but the Montreal Metro doesn't have the extra tracks that would allow trains to pass each other. Adding such a capability would be massively expensive. Therefore, as Montreal grows, the best option would be to eventually build an S-Bahn/RER/BART type suburban system that would serve outlying areas. But until the city is large enough to justify the expense, it can make do by upgrading and expanding commuter rail.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Larmey! I can't tell what you're really saying :nuts:. 

The only possibly nationalistic ingredient inherent in Montreal's metro --from concept all the way through to inauguration-- might be (and that is "might be") the very tones themselves (of blue and white) to the metro livery here!

FYI, underground boulevard Pie-IX Line 7 was supposed to be steel traction, not rubber (this was ages ago, when numbering the lines superceded colouring'em).







Nouvellecosse said:


> The STM could easily decide to make a surface or elevated section


but, no: its board obstinately went on record last Autumn that they'd never sanction such rights of way hno: although they avow at cluttering the streetscape ('arterialscape') with trams; I mean, what transit operator wishes at becoming hell-bent at encumbering itself with pratts' traffic?!? Mine!







trainrover said:


> Je trouve le concepte derrière le peindre du croix sur la montagne problématique: toi?
> 
> 
> Il y a la compagne _Chaque passager compte_ auquel son (introuvable!) affiche montre une petit centre ville sous une montagne courronée par un croix dont l'ensemble montagneux *me pertube*.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Hopefully, they'll dedicate a right-of-way and a lane to trams, like in Paris or Lyon.









http://www.parisbypod.com/images/pod/A7-Tramway-Alesia.jpg









http://www.galvaunion.com/images/realisations/tramway/galvanisation-tramway-8.jpg


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

"Hopefully"? :lol: Relatively-speaking, we are --uhm-- crucifying the MTC and the MTA here :lol: Plus, that's why I tried invoking a term "'arterialscape'" earlier .

Larmey! there is a gallic thing sorta happening, being the _Tram-train_ concept (that I understand as to be hailing from the French Republic...even! the MTA themselves are hailing it as being "new" [«nouveau»]).


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

trainrover said:


> "Hopefully"? :lol: Relatively-speaking, we are --uhm-- crucifying the MTC and the MTA here :lol: Plus, that's why I tried invoking a term "'arterialscape'" earlier .
> 
> Larmey! there is a gallic thing sorta happening, being the _Tram-train_ concept (that I understand as to be hailing from the French Republic...even! the MTA themselves are hailing it as being "new" [«nouveau»]).


I thought the regulations in Quebec prohibited the running of urban rail vehicles on mailine tracks.


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Besides, the current Montreal metro could not be extended significantly even if it could go outside because the lines already have near the maximum number of stops. A line cannot have more than about 15 stops from the end to the most common destination (usually city centre) since it makes for a tedious journey. NY and London overcome this by having express service, but the Montreal Metro doesn't have the extra tracks that would allow trains to pass each other. Adding such a capability would be massively expensive. Therefore, as Montreal grows, the best option would be to eventually build an S-Bahn/RER/BART type suburban system that would serve outlying areas. But until the city is large enough to justify the expense, it can make do by upgrading and expanding commuter rail.


Good points overall in this post, but I'd like to point out that the metros in Seoul, Beijing, Shanghai, and Tokyo don't follow this paradigm. (Line 1 in Seoul does have an express service, although it's infrequent enough that it doesn't necessarily save a lot of time.) If the lines are extended, people will ride them. It may be tedious, but if it's cheaper and less frustrating than commuting on a crowded freeway, it's a better option.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

manrush said:


> I thought the regulations in Quebec prohibited the running of urban rail vehicles on mailine tracks.


Not Quebec's regs (provinces up here aren't mandated enough for railway stuff): It's the enormous tagging onto the yanks' sets of regs by our own federal ones, I believe.

The cbc reported some months ago that our federal regs are to be overhauled: any chance of the same thing happening with the USA's sets (train operations, configurations even...)?

Kind of off-topic, but the CPR's being really obstinate at providing free, safe & secure access across its not-all-that-busy-docklands-serving-multi-tracked ROW through one of the densest 'hoods in the land here. The CPR is so almighty enough to be in the possession of The right to be fining (obligatorily-speaking-) trespassers, a creed of either a Mile-End or a Petite-Patrie local who follows any one of numerous holes in the trackside fences, 144$CDN. In 2011. What I ain't been hearing is how about revising _The Railway Act of Canada_ instead of wasting time at pining away on intra-Victorian ideals this far in the future hno: For instance, how many years has the footbridge linking Park X and Villeray been allowed to have been demolished due to 'pestersome' deterioration? 

:toilet::soapbox::toilet:

Moreover, english cbc radio's local morning show about three months ago featured on the line all da way from Calgary a CPR spokesperson (executive staff) who was allowed to categorise, on our airwaves, that docklands-serving ROW as plied-by-commuters. This utterance of hers was not corrected, plus it's been so flippin' long that none of us could have any bloody idea which semi-century she must've yapped out loud hno:

:horse: :horse: :horse: :horse:

Regretably, substantial tunnel, surface or even elevated dedicated rail service is lightyears off this region's radar here.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Railway Gazette said:


> *AMT electro-diesel arrives in Montréal*
> 
> Montréal commuter rail authority Agence Métropolitaine de Transport took delivery of its first Bombardier-built ALP-45 electro-diesel locomotives on June 9. The first of 20 locos was officially received by AMT President & CEO Joël Gauthier and the Vice-President of Business Development & Communications for Bombardier Transportation North America Ann MacDonald.
> 
> Built at Kassel in Germany, the locomotive was shipped from Hamburg to Newark, New Jersey, and moved to Montréal under its own power; it will be commissiond at AMT’s Saint-Eustache depot where the Deux-Montagnes commuter EMUs are maintained. The remaining locos are to be delivered at the rate of one a month, allowing AMT to expand services on its five existing lines and open the Train de l’Est route now under development.


Story continues here


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Thank you for sharing that article because neither I nor The Montreal Gazette knew the proper term Electro-diesel locomotive 

Plus another thank-you for inducing me to (quickly :shocked score the ALP-45DP model name 

By the way, regional politicians --and rightly so-- are fussing with the authority/ies about danger behind locos passing under Mount Royal, to which the latest autoritative reply's been that hazards have been mitigated by multiple fuel compartments (eight's worth?) to our own ALP-45DP fuel tanks. Their reply makes me wonder what suffix'll be tacked onto the model name (I see that our tanks hold 200 more --uhm-- Bombardier US gallons than New Jersey's does). Plus, just what must've lead up to the purchase of 125MPH / 200KPH locos by our commuter operator, especially were its relatively-predominant restrictive 10MPH speed limits considered?


trainrover said:


> Ready for Montreal? New AMT locomotives to be tested in extreme temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> ​





trainrover said:


> STM beefing up late-night bus service


This last bit of good news makes me wonder how much closer the region might've become to all-night metro service. Anyhow, why doesn't the operator just run a couple of trains to call at every third station or thereabouts overnight?
​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:mad2:


trainrover said:


> It would appear that Gare Lucien L'Allier is going to be retrofitted. I wonder if there be any plan to install track-end hydraulic buffers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

When is expected to begin construction of new sections of the subway?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

It's not expected. There's talk-talk-talk (reports), however, the past several weeks proposing private investment to fund expansion of the network in time for the city's 375th anniversary (2017).


----------



## Apple1 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Trafic problems in Montreal*

Hello,

Is there a thread on traffic issues in Montreal? It is such an incredible mess, and it affects tourism and even the value of houses on the island and even the economic activity of what was once called the "Metropolis of Canada".

The enormity of the problem is considerable. Two week-ends ago, I left lake Placid while a colleague was heading back to Manhattan. I live in St-Lambert, so usually, I do not have to go on the island. However that day, I had supper on Plateau Mont-Royal.

As incredible as it may seems, my colleague arrived in Manhattan before I arrived on the Plateau Mont-Royal. hno: I waited around two hours to cross Champlain bridge [truly]. Then I was blocked downtown. Many streets were closed. Two one-ways had changed direction, etc.

Of course, I was late for supper - my host were unhappy :bash: .... but they did believe me. Every one in the city has experienced the traffic problems.

*​
Seriously, the economic impact of this major traffic problems seems considerable. At my work, an economist told us that the actual mess will necessarily negatively impact building projects on the island. And it would increase the... decreasing population trend on the island as well.

Local Montreal Gazette newspaper states that there is a real crisis going on.

"This is a full-blown crisis. It’s time everyone started to behave like they know this."

Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/Gaze...crisis+there/5075044/story.html#ixzz1RjIlJFNy​
Is somebody aware of citizen's mobilization on the issue?

And if there is none, would it be worth starting a thread were issues could be explored and solutions and actions considered?

p.s.: Maybe I am on the wrong thread... If so, please tell me where to go!!!!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yes, although you are on the wrong thread (I don't think any Montrealer's dared to create such a thread).

Champlain Bridge has been assessed at risk of collapsing
One of the Mercier Bridge spans has been shut for three months' of emergency repairs
The Turcott interchange is also at risk, as are its (super!-) elevated approaches

When the Mercier span was shut some Monday morning mid-June, an afternoon traffic reporter kept announcing that afternoon that the Agence métropolitain de transport was putting on new "routes", "nine new lines", and other such gibberish when all the English-speaking fella meant to say was that extra Montréal-Candiac trains were being commissioned into service for the emergency repairs -- it astonishes me that locals don't understand what trains are :shocked:

In short, it's frightening :dunno:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ filmed from N America's possibly-oldest metro fleet​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ the country's largest metro interchange now into the 3rd month of its 5-year-long renovation hno:
+ part of its renovation budget allocated for installation of temporary mock-ups (walls, columns, etc) :uh:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ (Empty) Blue-line train finishing its St-Michel-to-Snowdon run​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ (Emtpy) Blue-line train preparing its Snowdon-to-St-Michel run​


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The tunnel goes quite far beyond the terminus!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Rumors said:


>


^^ I'd certainly have reported the faulty doors instead of filming it...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

DanielFigFoz said:


> The tunnel goes quite far beyond the terminus!


Right. What you're looking at is what was being reported back in the mid-1980s as being a _garage_ (depot/yard), but it's really just an _arrière gare_, a 'behind-the-station'. It's length stems from the chord linking the Blue & Orange Lines (Snowdon station's an interchange). Wealthy Hampsteaders either sued or threated to sue the construction authority/ies due to all the cracks their house foundations suffered, the ones on streets that intersected with Queen Mary Rd from all the rock blasting boring the tunnel under the Road. It's sort of funny that no such foundation-cracking has been reported by any residents of any other community/district.

Here's an example of a real _garage_:




^^ my first time viewing one :uh:
Oh! how typical of Montrealers at loving to make their tyres squeal


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

And here's a regular _arrière gare_ (terminal station Honoré-Beaugrand *just* cropped out of view):


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ same origin (as above), but to the _garage_ this time around:





^^ my first time viewing ​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Crazy, huh? And the nerve! to be 'rendering' an airport shuttle deploying the Island's transit authority's livery :mad2:


trainrover said:


> ^^ clickable...​http://www.journalmetro.com/ArticlePrint/1031907?language=fr


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> I'd been meaning to link to a map with travel time summaries, but couldn't find one, so drafted this one quickly off the top of my head:


..


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I chatted to an off-duty bus driver the evening of the day that I listened to the following radio broadcast, and his feedback was that drivers here seldom suffer violence *and* that today's newspaper news --passengers running, jaywalking for the bus-- is a *major* problem around the island:


trainrover said:


> _Transit workers assaulted on the job_ -- 2'35" to 22'
> _"... It's so crowded today ... and something else should be done about the fares. ..."_ -- 20'18"​


_Many questions in wake of bus accident_


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

du 01 déc 2011:
^^ liée...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

d'hier:
^^ liée...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

03 Dec 2011 (hard) or 05 Dec 2011 (soft)







-- well-written and -drawn :_Next stop: no man's land_


^^ clickable...​The article above ends with a timeline (history) of the city's bus termini ...


Today's







:
_New bus terminal opens in Montreal_


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's







:_Locomotive derails underground

New Dual Diesel-electric engine

Transport Safety Board to investigate cause of Central Station incident
"... Only two agencies have ordered them - the AMT and New Jersey Transit."​_​

^^ clickable...​hno:


trainrover said:


> 26 Nov 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

12 Dec 2011







:_
Locomotive, train car involved in derailment to be inspected next week_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

*un désir très simple ...*





​^^
Chapter 1 (stand alone)
Complete, w/ track a-recommended ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Nouvellecosse said:


> That seems to me an informative video


▲▲ ▼▼


trainrover said:


> I could *swear* St-Michel was *not* simultaneously commissioned into service upon inauguration of the Blue Line ...


Actually, my memory serves me better than the STM's own archives serves them, for my recollection now clearly tells me that, when the reversing trains used the terminating platform of St-Michel station as the _arrière gare_ from terminating at d'Iberville station, I rationalised that the ⅔-complete station was going to be fully completed upon the (eventual) inauguration of that station, yet the current state of St-Michel station still invalidates my assumption (back then) ... my recollection tells me that Parc and St-Michel stations were inaugurated the same day (the following year); if not, then it was the inauguration of Parc station that preceded that of St-Michel :yes: At any rate, I shan't be adjusting _Chapitre 1_.



Anyhow, today's







:_All aboard the transit hackathon express

One-day event uses data to find creative solutions to city's transportation woes_​and
_Montreal firm to overhaul STM's outdated website_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The Mount Royal tunnel was a topic on yesterday morning's radio (somewhat going on about how the city's fire chief's come to
badgering the _Amt_), but not _podcast_, so I'm throwing in the following link instead:_"... Historical note: in 1946, two deadheading sleeping cars caught fire upon leaving Central Station,
resulting in 4 deaths. It took 10 hours for the firefighters to extinguish the fire – and no flammable
diesel was involved back then. ..."_


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Chapter 2 is now finished 


trainrover said:


> ​^^
> Chapter 1 (stand alone, slowed)
> Complete, w/ track a-recommended ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Montreal’s new hypothetical airport train station  hno:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ clickable... hno:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's







:_AMT boss resigns amid cost overruns
_


^^ clickable...

I wasn't aware that there's been a reversion to establishing Le train de l'Est, e.g., just before last year went out, the newspaper mentioned the project still being on hold :nuts:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

16 Jan 2012







:_Police investigating molestation cases on STM buses_


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

18 Jan 2012







:_Western plan faces eastern headwinds

On new Mascouche line shouldn't make Quebec wary of boosting West Island rail service, transit supporters say_


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

19 Jan 2012







:_West Island commuters deserve better service_​
fft: East islanders have *no* train service :sly:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:shifty: -- twixt '66 or '73 and as late as at least '03 ​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Litter archeologically accumulated ​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Darn it: Having now heard the background music to that BBC series on London's tube, I *really* ought to retract my regional take on that musicology, coz those southern Brits are just as guilty from crossing that dopey threshold.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

It looks like it was taken pretty recently, so, enjoy a ride on an AMT commuter rail service from Montréal-Ouest to Blainville:-


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Were it not for such a circuitous commuter line, then there'd be no need for the Trainbus, which shaves 20 minutes
off the journey to or from the city centre hno:


.........................................^^ train..............................................................^^ trainbus

Montréal-Ouest is the starting point featured in the video.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

As reported here, 

"There are also plans to bring the line into Mount Royal Tunnel, joining the Deux-Montagnes Line. The proposed plan would reduce travel time to downtown Montreal by 15 minutes, arriving directly at Central Station, instead of circling Mount Royal to arrive at Lucien-L'Allier station. The AMT plans to purchase dual-powered locomotives, like the ones to be used on the Repentigny–Mascouche Line, so that trains may run electrically when in the tunnel while continuing to operate on diesel on the rest of the line." 

So that's something to look forward to I suppose.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

$Billions would be saved were they to instead reconnect the elevated chord between the CN and CPR lines near Sauve W and Acadie ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Once upon a time ... until 1995(?) ...





A fleet of the third coach featured at 1'24" used to exist in the '80s,
it was astonishing riding those coaches even back then...​
Then, after a three-year(?) shut-down for retrofitting, came this ...


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

trainrover said:


> $Billions would be saved were they to instead reconnect the elevated chord between the CN and CPR lines near Sauve W and Acadie ...


Where exactly is that and what would be the final route?



trainrover said:


> Once upon a time ... until 1995(?) ...
> A fleet of the third coach featured at 1'24" used to exist in the '80s,
> it was astonishing riding those coaches even back then...
> 
> Then, after a three-year(?) shut-down for retrofitting, came this ...


What exactly was astonishing about them?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Their _yee-haw!_ factor encompassing possibly-cockney-sounding French ... I'm *certain* those coaches with their _cowboyesque_ clerestory rooves must've predated the twentieth century 



Looking 'east' on Acadie about 250m 'south' of Sauvé W., the following image reveals the ex-single-tracked chord:


trainrover said:


>


Looking 'northwest' on Acadie about 20m farther 'south', the following images reveal the date reading "1960" underneath the mainline viaduct with the chord viaduct seen in the background, on the right:



















As revealed in the out-of-scale schematic hailing from 1957 in the following posting of mine, The chord made up Jacques Cartier Jct. That noisy diamond crossing in that yee-haw video I shared yesterday is the crossing sandwiched between St-Laurent (long dismantled) and Eastern (temporarily dismantled) junctions.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ clickable...

Come to think of it, the ongoing grade separation of the diamond crossing near Eastern Jct did start some months
ago, thus it's a pity shame that resurrecting the Jacques Cartier Jct chord hasn't factored into the junction
reconfiguration. What with its tracking temporarily uprooted to make way for the construction site, I suspect
the Eastern Jct chord itself for the forthcoming(?) Train de l'Est will remain at grade. CN's north-south Deux-
Montagnes line, however, will pass over the east-west track, so maybe branching off an additional chord, but
above grade, devoted to a busy Laval line wouldn't pose much bother. (That segment of east-west track [CN]
between where it crosses over the Deux-Montagnes and north-south CP lines is just over one mile long ... pity
that the schematic bears so many track, topographic, and label omissions, oh well.)


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Disastrous :cripes:


St. Henri and Little Burgundy residents are worried about *hundreds* of extra buses that will converge on the
Lionel-Groulx métro station during construction of the new Turcot Interchange.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Superb painted portraits
> 
> ___*Montreal*___
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Montreal Gazette
http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/Airport+considers+elevated+train+shuttle/6563014/story.html



> *Trudeau airport considers elevated train shuttle*
> By Andy Riga, Gazette Transportation Reporter May 4, 2012 9:37 PM
> 
> MONTREAL - Montreal’s airport authority is going back to the drawing board on its long-discussed train shuttle between Trudeau airport and downtown.
> ...


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Seems kind of expensive to build and elevated light metro line to acct as a shuttle between two stops when the projected ridership will be only 10,000 riders per day. A Canada line type set up is capable of carrying that much per hour per direction. 

The logical thing would be a line that also services other areas and perhaps just have a branch that serves the airport.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Pah! It's more a case of governmental neglect coupled to corporate governance ... don't forget, just a few weeks ago, Charest was too busy shirking students' objections to tuition hikes by instead shaking Brazilians' hands, officially representing corporate welfare recipient Bombardier for the sake of manufacturing some Sao Paulo monorail fleet ...





Woonsocket54 said:


> > *very* preliminary stage


Surely Canadiens must write better than Canadians ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday's








(column):
_...Montreal's new airport rail idea might just fly... At Dorval, there’d be no spur; instead, the entire line would make a *slight* detour, swerving off to the airport. ...​_​






Slight? As opposed to --what-- full terminal access? Just how slight? Besides, isn't the axis to the airport authority's (additional!) phantom station set perpendicular to the alignment of the suggested detour? There'd be no avoiding a spur ...


trainrover said:


> ^^ Montreal’s new hypothetical airport train station  hno:


The only option is heavy rail, screw that linear induction motor crap. Being visionary would be implementing a couple of additional lines around Mount Royal's opposite face, serving near East End and Laval. I suspect *flexible* routes themselves are what it would take to turn the island-locked airport into a true *hub*, not the obligatory constraints of some Can-o'-duh Line technology, which *always* seized in even the lightest snowfall hno:

Fly? When this whole proposal ought to remain down to earth?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

How come this five-month drought on follow-up?


trainrover said:


> 12 Dec 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ With the newspaper report now wholly offline, it may be clear why forummers here outright copy and paste such reports
... maybe Trainnews themselves are wasting time indexing the story ...




trainrover said:


> ^^ clickable...​


----------



## dale88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, everyone, I've seen on the internet that Montreal has received a Irisbus Citelis 18 (artic) Hybrid bus for testing, does anyone have any news concerning this bus?

Its pretty amazing, considering the fact, this Citelis 18 is a bus from Milano's bus network in Italy and thus is still running with european specifications.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

How about these links?
The STM and RTL to road test an Iveco Irisbus hybrid drive articulated bus
Testing a new type of articulated bus
Essai d'un nouveau modèle de bus articulé hyrbide série



Maybe it was the one of the same advocates interviewed in English on the radio this morning who says the cost of the airport's wish would be twice as much as their own one ... today's







:
_Train de l’Ouest advocates reject airport authority's shuttle idea_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> The ongoing inspection might take a year to complete, so says last year's news report to the following image revealing the derailment:
> 
> 
> ^^ Clickable...
> ...


..


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Clickable, to some fan's draft roster...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

_Métro an important part of student protest movement


Montreal police wait inside the Berri métro for student demonstration to start on Saturday, April 28."... you’d have seen something unusual at the entrance to the McGill métro station – helmeted transit security agents, their nightsticks at the ready. ..."​


Montreal métro sees increase in delays in 2011_​


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

were you the one throwing those smoke bombs this morning?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Are your correspondent(s) still incapable of counting?

Today's







:
_Montreal Police issue photos of métro smoke-bomb suspects

Police search building after métro sabotage_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's







:
_Montreal metro smoke-bomb suspects to face charges Saturday

Charges to include committing a hoax regarding a terrorist activity
"... The suspects, three women and one man, turned themselves in..."​​_​


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Lock 'em up and throw away the key.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I don't know why I bother sharing this crap, because Montreal's too impotent a region to be fending off big business' meddling with its very own affairs -- opinion piece







14 May 2012:
_A commuter train? An airport shuttle? Let’s get on track

Scuttle the shuttle and combine airport and commuter transit plans_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's







:
_Lost in transit: A lack of strategy


Lineups form near Lionel Groulx station Wednesday after an accident temporarily shut down the Orange Line. Our métro system is used by 310 million riders a year.



Straphanger author Taras Grescoe: “With highway infrastructure like the Turcot Interchange already being rebuilt, we have a historic opportunity to plan for better transit as a way out of congestion and sprawl.”_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's








:
_Montreal metro halt 'unusual': spokesperson"... Tremblay added that the halt was not the same problem as another system-wide halt on June 20. ..."​_​
:sly:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Mock-up of MPM-10 (a.k.a. _*Azur*_) wagon nesting in Berri-UQAM interchange​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's







:
_Montreal's transit plans: Here's a scorecard_


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's







:
_Study on rail car expansion won’t be ready till 2013_


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Yesterday's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's







:
_Montreal métro cars: some are hot, some are hotter_


^^ clickable...​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

▲▲ ▼▼​












































​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

_Le cave_ let go of the other one on purpose (0'10"), right?​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's







:
_Two die in bus accident in Dorval‘...“They surely will be asking the same questions you are asking: ‘What does it take for a bus to flip on its side?’ ”...’​

A city bus lays on its side after a collision with a car on 55th ave. in Dorval on Tuesday. Two people were killed in the accident._​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday's







:
_Bus drivers mourn loss of colleague

STM investigating rollover accident_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

+ many other buskers featured in closing credits ​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday's








_Agence métropolitaine de transport to expand online service, add service and indoor bike parking 


This year, train ridership is expected to rise by 5.2 per cent, based on the number of users in the first nine months of the year, the Agence métropolitaine de transport (AMT) says._

​
The MTA mustn't have addressed any concern about their safety :sly: That would be altogether irresponsible of them...so much for its new transit-advocating chief hno: It's unreal, this city's incessant sinking into provincial oblivion, not the Montréal I remember ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's








_Two 'new' Bombardier locomotives finally pull AMT trains 


On Wednesday, two of the German-built Bombardier locomotives started pulling AMT trains on the Blainville-Saint-Jérôme line._​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon rush hour's








_Two dead in train incident near Montreal


Police were on the scene of an incident involving a passenger train and two people near Rosemère, northwest of Montreal._​
What a con! Hopeless stance on safety should one keep referring to accidents around this country as 'incidents' ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Although platforms too short, derails rendered with much care​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

02 déc 2012







:
_Les conducteurs du métro bénéficieront de cabines modernes et sécuritaires

Les nouvelles voitures du métro de Montréal, qui devraient entrer en service sur la ligne orange en 2014, offriront aux conducteurs des cabines de contrôle plus sécuritaires.



Michel Labrecque, président du conseil d’administration de la STM, présentant le cockpit du nouveau métro de Montréal_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's








_Métro suicides down, STM says, and costly screen doors could be a next step


Métro St-Lazare in Paris which has “platform screen doors” (aka “platform edge doors”). They are a set of doors on metro platforms to prevent suicides, falls, among other things._​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

22 Jan 2013








_New campaign launched to extend métro's blue line


A Societe de transport de Montréal employee walks on the tracks of the blue line during the overnight maintenance work shift in Montreal.


East-end business and community groups want Quebec to extend the métro's blue line to Anjou._​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Mass is suitable here, not light ... no shuttle either, flexible integration necessary too.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Do you really think the traffic volume would be so great that it couldn't be handles by a multicar tram-train running every 10 minutes? It could have capacity not much lower than the blue metro line considering the LRT could have 4 articulated cars that can carry up to 250 people each. .


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:yes: I do.

Max capicity of six-car trains here is 960 (Blue and Yellow lines); nine-car, 1,440 ... its usage would be bound to be heavy sooner than later, not light ... e.g., many standees found all along the Blue line for most of a day Monday to Sunday nowadays ... street snow clearing would probably invalidate any proposal for street-running airport link(s) ... also, I can think of two other destinations than simply the city centre that could do with being linked to the airport.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I wonder how other snow cities Buffalo, Minneapolis, Calgary, etc. deal with surface LRTs and street clearing.

Btw, when I mentioned 250 passengers I meant per articulated car rather than per train. If there were 4 cars that would total 1000 pasengers, but I'm not sure if Montreal's downtown block sizes would allow that or not. I suppose it would depend on where they positioned the stops...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Go ahead







be a geurilla of a burrowing fairy


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Nouvellecosse said:


> A far bigger rail network? Doesn't it only have commuter trains?


Commuter that acts as a metro within central areas. Multiple lines converge creating good frequencies, with stations close together. Melb & Syd both have a multitude to lines. Then you can through in Melbourne's tram network if you wanted to...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

But Montreal's isn't big at all. Only two of its fft: five commuter lines operate seven days/week ... plus two of its five intercity stops are merely halts.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

city_thing said:


> Commuter that acts as a metro within central areas. Multiple lines converge creating good frequencies, with stations close together. Melb & Syd both have a multitude to lines. Then you can through in Melbourne's tram network if you wanted to...


But unless it acts as a metro over a similarly large area as the Montreal Metro does, I wouldn't compare it to a city with a full metro system in terms of rail service.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

This side seating is compromised and also abominably raised too high. Weird to think this crappy city bus here hails from the Volvo umbrella, quality could be pegged to that family ages ago.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:cripes: ... yesterday evening's '







'
_Montreal's train authority says it wants to keep secret a study on electrifying its network


A taxpayer-funded, $1.1-million study into electrification of train lines was completed in 2011._​
So singular, "proposal" ... this ½







study mustn't have covered 3rd rail


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Only backpedaling still being reported around here


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

trainrover said:


> This side seating is compromised and also abominably raised too high. Weird to think this crappy city bus here hails from the Volvo umbrella, quality could be pegged to that family ages ago.


Don't forget that interiors are specified by transit operators rather than the company that makes the buses.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I doubt none of the matter factor into any APTA agenda item either


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:yawn:​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

What is the max frequencies on Montreal metro ? 
Do you have any news about the new stock ?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

13 May 2013







:
_Quebec to study commuter-train link for St-Jean-sur-Richelieu_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

15 May 2013







:
_No emergency exits for Mount Royal tunnel



Montreal’s fire department has given its conditional okay on the use of the diesel-carrying locomotives the Mount Royal tunnel if the AMT completes certain upgrades and studies before the end of 2013 and if it puts a detailed plan in place for more extensive upgrades._​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The tallest building houses an overcrowded bus station in its bottom:







^^ clickable...


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

:dunno:



parcdesprinces said:


> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

These service outages been a frequent occurence lately ... it seems the STM's application of software patches to its computers aren't up to snuff...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The MTA's a poor choice for forthcoming depot operator hno:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

02 July 2013







:
_Squeaky Wheels: Safety concerns behind Montreal West platform closure


The AMT is studying how to improve Montreal West station, where trains from three lines cause daily rush-hour traffic jams at two level-crossings at Westminster and at Elmhurst. But changes aren’t expected to happen any time soon._​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday's







:
_Quebec Transit Services to Test BYD k9 Electric Bus _​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

For nearly two months now, the stm has taken to depositing industrial-strength urinal deodorants around the ticket halls inside metro stations. Their smell is revolting and noxious uke: and really queer considering there had been no odour needing deodorizing in the first place. The operator probably should stick to copying the ratp, whose deodorizer decades ago smelled more like incense :yes:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

First the station underneath, then this replacement of a terminus are
both named after their city's own _Le père du métro_.​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The fib to this signage is that it's not at all an emergency brake. The alarm actually instructs, signals to the metro driver to remain halted at the next station if not already stopped at one.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

30 July 2013







:
_AMT blows horn on train track improvements 



A stretch of railway near de Maisonneuve Blvd. W. and Grand Blvd. Montreal on Monday, July 29, 2013. The Agence métropolitaine de transport (AMT) has begun work on sections of the railroad tracks between downtown and Montreal West.


_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Today's








_No change for the bus? That’s a problem. A $219 problem. _​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Woman+fined+having+exact+change/8747893/story.html 

According to a fellow passenger's recollection, it just may be that the cameras on board are being deployed for entrapment of even the authority's well-intentioned passenger's


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

:cripes:



trainrover said:


> Alert! Identity of a secret metro station now revealed as follows:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

80% contesting their issued infraction -- today's








_AMT facing fine revolt
_
"... _Public transit activists say the agency needs to do a better job of explaining the system to its users._ ..."​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The STM have rescinded the fine although they backed down with no grace :nono:


trainrover said:


> Today's
> No change for the bus? That’s a problem. A $219 problem.





trainrover said:


> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Woman+fined+having+exact+change/8747893/story.html
> 
> According to a fellow passenger's recollection, it just may be that the cameras on board are being deployed for entrapment of even the authority's well-intentioned passenger's


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday's








_STM to cut bus service by 3 per cent in face of 'austerity budget'_​


----------



## smokiboy (Aug 30, 2007)

Stupid question, but does not the métro de Montréal run using rubber tires? Forgive me for I have not been following this thread.
Merci


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yes, it does .. and shall continue to:


trainrover said:


> My hunch about rubbing out the skirt turns out to have been right:


Sofia's recent stock are equipped with skirts, plus that city's become the second one I know of that has :gasp: dared bringing enclosed rapid transit to a whole --uhm-- new level:


trainrover said:


> For a peek at Sofia's new metro addition revealing its enclosed elevated segment, scroll to 15'23" .. an inter-station ride itself on this segment starts at 18'08":
> 
> 
> svt11 said:
> ...


:applause:

Lastly and aside from all this, you really needn't either debase yourself or apologize, for you've not embarked upon any corresponding contract that obligate you into carrying out any duty around these boards, right


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do all CBC articles about unfortunate incidents in Canada need to mention similar incidents in the US?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Was it _really_ necessary to compel me into reading their drivel? Limiting news reports I share to mere headlines is one method I follow at trying to keep these boards free from blight. sst: They're not the only news outlet around this country that's guilty of that line of reporting. Besides, either your country become less populated or we instead wait for our forthcoming, inevitably hasty joint union with Mexico .. although neither one of our countries' news sectors has been bearing any knack at paying much attention to stuff happening beyond our coasts for ages now either


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> FREKI said:
> 
> 
> > Øanywhoo RIP and letbthis be a lesson to others who wear scarfs... it's both ugly and dangerous!
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

What might the added strip brush guard prevent from happening, mitigate:


trainrover said:


> :?


I've been meaning to ask this for some time now.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Now that trainrover is banned I hope the rest of us are able to keep the thread from dying. He made up over 70% of the post count of this thread, and although I often didn't know what he as talking about, some of the articles and pictures he posted were quite interesting. hno:


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Why he's banned?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't know, but he was rather anoying if you ask me.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

He was the only one keeping this thread going and I found his articles and videos quite interesting. 
Why was he banned?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

LtBk said:


> I don't know, but he was rather anoying if you ask me.


+1 half the time I don't even know what he is alluding to with these random twitter-like posts I find all over the forums.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Now that trainrover is banned I hope the rest of us are able to keep the thread from dying. He made up over 70% of the post count of this thread, and although I often didn't know what he as talking about, some of the articles and pictures he posted were quite interesting. hno:


I can update this thread once in a while. I'm familiar with public transport in Montréal, as I have worked in that field. I've been following this site for a long time, but I just registered.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Glad you've decided to join the discussion! We'd all appreciate any news and information you're able to provide.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Glad you've decided to join the discussion! We'd all appreciate any news and information you're able to provide.


Thanks! Now I just need to get to 10 posts so I can start posting images and links.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

The Agence Métropolitaine de Transport (AMT, the agency that plans metropolitan public transit projects, integrates fares, operates commuter trains) published last month a tender for geotechnic drilling services for the future Blue line to Anjou.

http://www.amt.qc.ca/docs/appel/1000680_DEV01.pdf 

Map of the extension :


----------



## bhamhills (Feb 10, 2014)

very comprehensive


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm still a bit skeptical of the idea of extending the blue line since any significant increase in ridership it attracts will also likely mean an increase in the number of people transferring to the orange line which is already at capacity. It seems like currently many people take connecting buses to the green line instead.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nouvellecosse said:


> I'm still a bit skeptical of the idea of extending the blue line since any significant increase in ridership it attracts will also likely mean an increase in the number of people transferring to the orange line which is already at capacity. It seems like currently many people take connecting buses to the green line instead.


They could extend the Yellow Line to Outremont or something. This will relieve the Orange Line and boost usage of the Blue Line with the extension.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Nouvellecosse said:


> I'm still a bit skeptical of the idea of extending the blue line since any significant increase in ridership it attracts will also likely mean an increase in the number of people transferring to the orange line which is already at capacity. It seems like currently many people take connecting buses to the green line instead.


In some documents relative to the tender, the AMT is looking to build a new garage near Côte-Vertu station on the Orange line. This would allow much shorter train intervals and it is probable that the STM gets rid of the rule where two trains cannot be in the same interstation thanks to the new train control softwares. 

Also, the future BRT along Pie-IX boulevard (BRT lines will continue towards downton via Notre-Dame street) will serve people currently converging to the Orange and the Blue line, greatly reducing overcrowding. I saw documents about that, I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

trainrover said:


> Quite yankee it not being reinstalled, don't you reckon?


Indeed. Unfortunately, the CN has stated many times that they would not allow the electrification of their tracks.

However, the newly built branch between Repentigny and Mascouche, at the center of A640, was built in provision of an eventual electrification (the AMT owns this 12 km stretch of tracks). I believe there are foundations for catenaries along the tracks.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Ahh! wouldn't that be funny: pantographs up within the city, lowered for the suburbs, and then reraised for the bedroom communities


----------



## Scizoid.Trans.Prog. (Mar 25, 2006)

Why they don't wan't to electrify their tracks?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

So easy, gas monopoly :lol:


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Why they don't wan't to electrify their tracks?


Montreal's commuter trains run primarly on CN's and CP's tracks. Canadian National (CN) and Canadian Pacific (CP) are private freight railways. They see passenger trains as a nuisance to their freight operations and they are generally opposed to any passenger train service improvement, unless the passenger train operator pays significant amounts to add tracks and update signalling.

About the new Mascouche line, the CN did not want to know anything about an eventual electrification of its tracks : they said track maintenance would be more expensive and it would cause problems with double stack container railcars.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Ah! right .. I'd forgot about that débâcle of theirs hno:


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Gros Matou said:


> Montreal's commuter trains run primarly on CN's and CP's tracks. Canadian National (CN) and Canadian Pacific (CP) are private freight railways. They see passenger trains as a nuisance to their freight operations and they are generally opposed to any passenger train service improvement, unless the passenger train operator pays significant amounts to add tracks and update signalling.
> 
> About the new Mascouche line, the CN did not want to know anything about an eventual electrification of its tracks : they said track maintenance would be more expensive and it would cause problems with double stack container railcars.


But aren't there electrification systems that allow doublestacks, like NEC electrification, which, AFAIK is 22 feet high?


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

XAN_ said:


> But aren't there electrification systems that allow doublestacks, like NEC electrification, which, AFAIK is 22 feet high?


I know, but try telling that to the CN...


----------



## ilovecoffee (Jul 9, 2013)

when is the blue line extension going to be worked on? I couldn't read the pdf. link (French)


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

1988  Another provincial election, will occur 07 April .. who knows if any of of the opposing political parties will bear the guts on following through on the Blue line -uhm- docket. This province -much like the rest of the country, although we in particular here- excels at talking the talk.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

16 April 2014








_Tough job awaits new quebec transport minister 
_
"_Quebec gets its fifth transport minister in five years next week._ ..."​

Queer, eh, a newspaper nowadays soliciting pity via 1 of its headlines for some legislator out there?

The publication's 'editor', BTW, again brought out 1 earlier this week about the shelved Train de l'Ouest .. I don't know why my compulsion here at drawing on the term "shelved", coz that wish still hasn't ever been formed officially  BTW #2, my simulation of my following wish - wherein Chapter 3, covering metropolitan and regional express rail services, will AMPLY accommodate Trains de l'Ouest - is becoming VERY pleasing  Observing its activity in motion convinces me that on- & off-islanders would become EVER SO proud of such a collective asset of ours 


trainrover said:


>


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The city's been testing an electric bus on 8 of its routes since 31 March, plus they've just embarked on testing underground wifi service at a couple of its metro stations.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

15 April 2014







:

_Métro workers protest against STM plan to cut back on ticket-takers 



The union says the cutbacks will put public safety at risk. According to pamphlets handed out by métro employees at the affected entrances Tuesday morning, employees working in the ticket booths have intervened more than 170 times in emergency situations since January._​


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

The first of the new MPM-10 has arrived in Montréal.

The first train will undergo testing for the next 8 months. Then we'll receive approximately 1 new 9-car train every month. A total of 468 MPM-10 cars have been ordered. These are built by Bombardier (final assembly, carbody) and Alstom (propulsion systems).










Source : https://www.facebook.com/stminfo/ph...91905614796/10152417542074797/?type=1&theater


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Too bad one need to register there to read its earlier batch(es?) of predominant slyly sarcastic lodged replies/comments ..


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

This morning, French-language media has reported that a some very-recently-established provincial committee has convened about West Island train service; it's being rumoured that they are favouring LRT service there. Me, I reckon good old heavy rail is preferable .. its corresponding transport corridor (read: autoroute/expressway/freeway/motorway/Interstate) is heavily used.

The other thing is that, because of an awful, fatal accident between a cyclist and trucker on the edge of downtown yesterday morning, folks who went to the vigil are, insanely, CLAMOURING for sidewalks to have lines painted down the middle, such that cyclists use one side and pedestrians the other .. who on earth had been raising those youth, eh? :weird:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> CLAMOURING for sidewalks to have lines painted down the middle, such that cyclists use one side and pedestrians the other


They're welcome to do that, but it won't change the betting odds in the cyclist-vs-trucker competition.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Hmmm, neither one of this week's pair of island truck killers had seen his roadkill right beforehand .. still blindfully, one of them even knocked down another dynamic street furniture in the same swipe.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

The new Mascouche commuter train line will open on December 1st 2014. Sauvé and Pointe-aux-Trembles stations, however, should open at a later date (early 2015).

Announcement : https://votrenouveau.amt.qc.ca/fr/a...ascouche-sera-en-service-le-1er-decembre-2014


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Hopefully, next filming will reveal sensible vantage points.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

02 May 2014








_UPAC searches offices of l’Agence métropolitaine de transport_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

13 May 2014







:

_ AMT and CP are parting ways



The Agence métropolitaine de transport, which last year publicly blamed CP for persistent train delays, will advise CP in the coming weeks that as of 2016, the railway will no longer operate the Vaudreuil-Hudson, Mont-St-Hilaire and Candiac lines._​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

10 May 2014








_AMT says it has learned from mistakes made on Train de l’Est project_​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

15 May 2014







:

_Judge rules that Access to Information Commission overstepped its bounds



The scene where Farshad Mohammadi, a homeless man who suffered from mental illness,was fatally shot after an altercation with Montreal police in which he stabbed an officer inside the Bonaventure Metro station located at 955, de la Cathédrale on Jan. 6, 2012._​


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

The MPM-10 prototype makes its first run in the métro tunnels.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Bombadear still hankerin' away at producin' screechy brakes, _hein?_


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

MTA's ex-chief is being accused of fraud and breach of trust committed during his appnnointment there


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Surely! this here burgh doles out the world's DULLEST West End, eh?


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

trainrover said:


> ^^ Bombadear still hankerin' away at producin' screechy brakes, _hein?_


_

Well, most train breaks screech anyway. And the new trains have old fashioned wooden brake shoes, rather than carbon brake shoes.

Wooden brake shoes are cheaper to maintain and replace and they do not produce carbon dust._


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Pah! the system's as musty as any other. Accumulation of fine iron filings ?used? to pose a fire threat, being one of the rationales of how come the MTC had got themselves the vacuum unit (rake). Nowadays, our tumblehair out-size even Rotton-0's share hno:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*The reason there is no "Line 3" in the Montreal Metro*

In the Montreal Metro system, there is a "Line 1" (Green),a "Line 2" (Orange), a "Line 4" (Yellow), and A "Line 5" (Blue). A "Line 3", which was to have been Red, never made it past the initial planning stage. The line was scrapped because the trains running on the line would have to use steel wheels instead of rubber-tyred wheels like on the other Metro cars because part (or most) of the line would be open air; Also, the Expo 1967 made the Yellow Line (Line 4) more important.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Jim856796 said:


> In the Montreal Metro system, there is a "Line 1" (Green),a "Line 2" (Orange), a "Line 4" (Yellow), and A "Line 5" (Blue). A "Line 3", which was to have been Red, never made it past the initial planning stage. The line was scrapped because the trains running on the line would have to use steel wheels instead of rubber-tyred wheels like on the other Metro cars because part (or most) of the line would be open air; Also, the Expo 1967 made the Yellow Line (Line 4) more important.


Actually, the main reason because Line 3 was cancelled is because the tracks and the tunnel belonged to the Canadian National Railway (CN) and they simply did not want to sell the tracks.

These tracks (Deux-Montagnes subdivision) were used for commuter and long distance trains coming from the north shore, as well as for freight trains using the north portion of the line to serve industries in Ville Saint-Laurent (one or two freight trains a day).

The fact that it would have required steel wheels instead or rubber tyres had little to no influence on the decision.

Today, the Deux-Montagnes subdivision is used by AMT commuter trains (it's AMT's only electrified line), and there are still a few freight trains that serve industries on the Doney spur. However, the subdivision was sold to the AMT a month or so ago, while CN kept a few trackage rights to operate freight trains when there is no commuter service.

Starting this december, the new Mascouche line will enter operational service. This line will run on the Deux-Montagnes subdivision between Mont-Royal station and Gare Centrale.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

If Montreal needs Line 3, they don't have to deal with Canadian National at all. Just build it underground like the rest of the system.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Guess what! Canadia/en powerbrokers (some place?) have, once again, just concluded that the (a) Champlain Bridge and (b) west island corridors' being equipped with (peak-hour only?) commuter rail service REQUIRES FURTHER STUDY.

That world's fair plus, subsequently, the supposed inumerable layers of legality cloaking any SUBSTANTIAL amplification of services running under the mountain .. is indicative enough an example of Canadia/ens' short-changing themselves, at will hno: I remember the couple of times I'd taken to trainspotting the Two Mtns line at rush hour, what with those Edwardian box cabs and Victorian cowboy stock with their clerestory(sp?) rooves, in the 1980s when service was at least twice as frequent as it's been for at least the last 20 years. Anyhow, the whole island must suffer whenever service be stopped on the Orange line because of there still being no alternate, provided escape for stranded passengers.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yesterday's








_Des autobus en renfort en cas de fermeture du pont Champlain

Le ministère des Transports du Québec (MTQ) est en train d'élaborer un nouveau plan d'urgence en cas de fermeture complète ou partielle du pont Champlain. Parmi les mesures qui font présentement l'objet de discussions, il est question d'emprunter des autobus et des chauffeurs à plusieurs sociétés de transport de la province pour résorber la congestion routière._​

At what point might migrating toward rail dawn on dem powerbrokers? What, exactly, must they have been fearing all these decades?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Somewhat of an improvement:


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Woonsocket54 said:


> It has been reported that the last two stations on the Mascouche line (Pointe-aux-Trembles and Sauvé) will not open until summer 2015 (originally planned to open in spring)
> 
> http://www.lapresse.ca/actualites/m...nte-aux-trembles-et-sauve-reportee-a-lete.php


Well, Sauvé station could open at the end of the spring or the beginning of the summer. The platforms will be made accessible even if the vestibule with the lift is not ready at that time.
This station is important because it is near the metro station of the same name.

Pointe-aux-Trembles station should open in July.

http://journalmetro.com/actualites/montreal/758601/train-de-lest-encore-des-travaux-a-venir/


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Gros Matou said:


> Amtrak doesn't go anywhere near Dorval airport. You can take VIA Rail trains to Gare Centrale, but it's a waste of money for such a short distance.
> 
> Buses of line 747 to the airport normally have air conditioning and Wi-Fi, so it should be manageable. Plus service is frequent and inexpensive (you get a day pass for all the STM network).


I assume they meant taking the train from Maine to downtown Montreal rather than flying into Dorval.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Gros Matou said:


> Well, Sauvé station could open at the end of the spring or the beginning of the summer. The platforms will be made accessible even if the vestibule with the lift is not ready at that time.
> This station is important because it is near the metro station of the same name.
> 
> Pointe-aux-Trembles station should open in July.
> ...


I was actually in Montreal on business last week and took a train from Gare Centrale to Riviere des Prairie and back during the short amount of free time I had. That Sauvé station is nowhere near ready for a spring opening, maybe not even early summer.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From CTV Montreal:



> http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/new-study-opposes-above-ground-metro-extension-1.2401350
> 
> *New study opposes above-ground metro extension*
> Monday, June 1, 2015 4:33PM EDT
> ...


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Is Montreal actually building anything right NOW in terms of Metro?


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think so....Je crois que non.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The last two stations on the Mascouche Line, Sauvé and Pointe-aux-Trembles, opened on 2015.07.06.

http://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle...res-sauve-pointe-aux-trembles-ouverture.shtml


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...se-to-study-montreal-transport-proposals.html
> 
> *La Caisse to study Montréal transport proposals*
> 27 Jul 2015
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Montreal by Rob F, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

^ Some decent-looking stations there!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Beaubien Metro station reopened 2015.08.31. It means "pretty good" in French.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montr...reopens-monday-after-summer-repairs-1.3209454


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm in Montreal right now. Here's some photos I've taken so far.


Station Mont-Royal by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Mont-Royal by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Mont-Royal by Jose E., on Flickr


On the Montreal Metro by Jose E., on Flickr


Gare Centrale/Central Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Gare Centrale/Central Station by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Berri-UQAM by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Berri-UQAM by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Guy-Concordia by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Atwater by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Square-Victoria-OACI by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Square-Victoria-OACI entrance by Jose E., on Flickr


Long hallway at Station Square-Victoria-OACI by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Square-Victoria-OACI by Jose E., on Flickr


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

The rest of the pics.


Station De Castelnau by Jose E., on Flickr


Station De Castelnau by Jose E., on Flickr


Station De Castelnau by Jose E., on Flickr


Station De Castelnau by Jose E., on Flickr


Graffiti at unknown Metro station by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Jean-Talon by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Beaubien by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Berri-UQAM by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Berri-UQAM by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Berri-UQAM by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Pie-IX by Jose E., on Flickr


Opus 74 mural at Station Viau by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Frontenac by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Papineau by Jose E., on Flickr


Packed Metro car by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Place-des-Arts by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Place-des-Arts by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Place-des-Arts by Jose E., on Flickr


Stained glass at Station Place-des-Arts by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Vendôme by Jose E., on Flickr


STM bus by Jose E., on Flickr


STM bus by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Guy-Concordia by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Guy-Concordia by Jose E., on Flickr


Station Guy-Concordia by Jose E., on Flickr


Graffiti at Station Champ-de-Mars by Jose E., on Flickr


Yellow Line terminus at Station Berri-UQAM by Jose E., on Flickr


----------



## ninaH (Nov 30, 2009)

no offence, but the infrastructure of public transport in Canada looks terrible. I live in Australia and the trains, trams and buses are more modern than the ones in TO and Montreal. Also I read that the metro in MO has less than 70 stations and in Toronto this amount is less than that. In Sydney, our system has more than 100 train stations, same in Melbourne. Why is that?. My friend in Toronto also complains about the public transport over there. Is it maybe, because people in North america use more cars than public transport?. I would like to go to move to Canada for six months. But I cannot imagine to be waiting for a bus or train in -25 degrees. It is ironic that such a deficient system exists in a wealthy country like Canada.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

ninaH said:


> But I cannot imagine to be waiting for a bus or train in -25 degrees.


Bus stops are shelters for cold winters >>> https://www.google.it/maps/@45.5597...4!1sJqc1XkwbRKrWgNPt-GNlWw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Anyway, as far as I know in Australia there is not even a proper metro system.
I really think your point is pretty arguable


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

ninaH said:


> no offence, but the infrastructure of public transport in Canada looks terrible.


A lot of it looks pretty good compared to the U.S.; Montreal's stations remind me of Boston's in terms of style and general level of upkeep, and both of these look better than New York City's stations on the average.



ninaH said:


> no offence, but the infrastructure of public transport in Canada looks terrible. Is it maybe, because people in North america use more cars than public transport?.


That's probably part of it, although Canada never became as car-crazy as the U.S. Australia never dismantled its intraurban trains to the same extent as Canada and the U.S. There is, for example, no equivalent to Melbourne's tram system anywhere on the continent, though there were several at one point.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

ninaH said:


> no offence, but the infrastructure of public transport in Canada looks terrible. I live in Australia and the trains, trams and buses are more modern than the ones in TO and Montreal. Also I read that the metro in MO has less than 70 stations and in Toronto this amount is less than that. In Sydney, our system has more than 100 train stations, same in Melbourne. Why is that?. My friend in Toronto also complains about the public transport over there. Is it maybe, because people in North america use more cars than public transport?. I would like to go to move to Canada for six months. But I cannot imagine to be waiting for a bus or train in -25 degrees. It is ironic that such a deficient system exists in a wealthy country like Canada.


Montreal's public transit can easily be considered equal to (at the very least) that in Australia. The reason that the Montreal metro has fewer stations is that it's a metro system and not a commuter rail system. A metro system is higher capacity and high frequency service generally intended for more densely populated areas, whereas a commuter rail service is intended to stretch to more distant areas with less frequent service. 

The Montreal Metro is entirely underground and no part of the system, even the furthest from downtown, has service any less than 3-5 minutes at peak, and 10 minutes at the slowest times. The Metro has ridership of 1.25 million per weekday which is more than any rail system in Australia. Montreal also has a commuter rail system used by people further out, and it has 61 stations in addition to the about 70 Metro stations you mentioned.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-commuter-trains-and-operator.html?channel=00
> 
> *Montreal seeks new commuter trains and operator*
> Friday, December 18, 2015
> ...


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Yes, you are forgetting that Toronto {as I am more familiar with it} also has a 500km commuter rail system on top of it's subway. 

Transit ridership in Canada is higher than Australia's.


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm guessing the 1.25 million/per day figure is taken from APTA which states that they use unlinked trips? APTA reports that the Toronto subway's daily ridership is about 1.1 million/per day whereas if I go to the TTC website it's 915,000 daily riders by fares collected for subway+streetcar combined. Is there a similar figure for Montreal?

Sydney Trains counts its figures by either station entries/exits or ticket sales and in their documentation they state that interchanges are not counted, and iirc it's generally the same for Melbourne. Either way I'm guessing different methodologies used by different agencies can produce results that vary a bit. There's some very comprehensive documentation online describing the methodologies used by Sydney Trains, so if there's anything similar for any of Canada's agencies I'd be interested.

However I won't agree with what ninaH said as well. Australia's hardly a model for transport, it's a car dominated country and most of its rail networks are legacy systems dating back to the 19th century that's been upgraded over time.

One thing I like about Canada's transit systems is that while subway coverage is rather small by comparison there's an extensive network of bus feeders which extends the frequent service coverage. Otoh with the exception of Perth, Australia's transport planning traditionally placed an emphasis on single seat journeys (avoid interchanges at all costs). The result is that bus networks at times aren't as optimised to provide efficient feeder services to train stations as they could be, and some bus routes compete with trains rather than serving them. In Sydney even with the new Opal ticketing system there's still a fare penalty for transferring between different transport modes (though there's currently a fare structure review which is due early next year). I think patronage for both buses and trains will rise considerably if they eliminate the fare penalty and restructure the bus network.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

nameless dude said:


> I'm guessing the 1.25 million/per day figure is taken from APTA which states that they use unlinked trips? APTA reports that the Toronto subway's daily ridership is about 1.1 million/per day whereas if I go to the TTC website it's 915,000 daily riders by fares collected for subway+streetcar combined. Is there a similar figure for Montreal?
> 
> Sydney Trains counts its figures by either station entries/exits or ticket sales and in their documentation they state that interchanges are not counted, and iirc it's generally the same for Melbourne. Either way I'm guessing different methodologies used by different agencies can produce results that vary a bit. There's some very comprehensive documentation online describing the methodologies used by Sydney Trains, so if there's anything similar for any of Canada's agencies I'd be interested.


I'm not sure where on the TTC website you're seeing that. The most recent subway ridership report which contains nothing about streetcars or buses clearly shows different.

https://www.ttc.ca/PDF/Transit_Planning/Subway_ridership_2014.pdf

The Yonge line alone has ridership of 746,240, and the Bloor line has 535,600. Of course the total subway ridership of about a million is less than the combined total of the two, since there are people who transfer from one line to the other. But there's no way the total subway system and streetcars combined is only 915,000 when we know the Yonge line alone has 746,240 which as the ridership begin for a single line, obviously doesn't include any transfers, and the streetcar system by itself is 291,000 which doesn't include any bus or subway transfers. And I don't think it's very common to transfer from one streetcar route to another. 

It's not surprising that the TTC subway would have more riders than a commuter rail system in a smaller city. Outside of Japan, Metro systems tend to have higher ridership than commuter rail anyway; this is the norm, rather than the exception. And Canadian cities have a higher transit modal share than in Australian. The TTC's total riderhship is 2.76 million, which does include unlinked trips with many people transfering to subway from bus or streetcar. It's not surprising that a large percentage would be using the system's backbone routes.


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

I took those numbers straight out of the TTC website (under quick system facts).

https://www.ttc.ca/About_the_TTC/Operating_Statistics/2014/Section_One.jsp

The TTC's total ridership is 2.7 million only if you include transfers. Without it it's 1.69 million.

I suspect one reason is because looking at Canada's systems they seem to be very heavily focused on interchanges. In Toronto it seems that passengers on the Bloor line and the two other spur lines would have to transfer at least once to reach most destinations within downtown (and perhaps passengers on the the upper western section of the Yonge line might at times have to as well?). It seems to be the same story for Montreal as well, people on the blue line and the yellow spur would have to change at least once to get to most destinations within downtown, and I'm guessing there would be some interchanging between the green and orange lines to get to stations within downtown.

Mode share of journeys to work as of 2011 is actually the same for Sydney and Toronto's CMA (23.3%). Note that the figure for Sydney includes the Blue Mountains and Central Coast as well (look them up on Google earth).

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125913416&postcount=36

I wouldn't get too hung up on different transport modes. What matters is the level of service, not the mode of transport and in Australia rail systems essentially serve like a metro along the busier corridors.

And are there any detailed explanations for the TTC or STM's methodologies similar to what you can find here with Sydney Trains? 

http://www.bts.nsw.gov.au/ArticleDocuments/136/is2011-10-patronage-info-sheet.pdf.aspx (pages 3 and 4)

http://www.bts.nsw.gov.au/ArticleDocuments/84/TR2014-05-Rail_Usage_Documentation.pdf.aspx

The best I can seem to find is a vague single sentence for the TTC. Looking at the figures, it would seem that the Yonge line would be busier than the MTR's Kwun Tong line in Hong Kong and as busy as the MTR's Island line only 5-6 years ago. Hong Kong's population density is insane and the mode share for all motorised trips, not just journeys to work iirc sits above 80%.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

nameless dude said:


> I took those numbers straight out of the TTC website (under quick system facts).
> 
> https://www.ttc.ca/About_the_TTC/Operating_Statistics/2014/Section_One.jsp
> 
> ...


If you want to actually understand how many people are using a system and are confused by different methodologies such as linked vs unlinked trips, looking at mode share is really the only foolproof way to go.



nameless dude said:


> Mode share of journeys to work as of 2011 is actually the same for Sydney and Toronto's CMA (23.3%). Note that the figure for Sydney includes the Blue Mountains and Central Coast as well (look them up on Google earth).
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125913416&postcount=36


Am I missing something here? In the post you linked to, you're not actually saying what you're saying you said. From what I'm reading, it says the modeshare in greater Sydney is 11%, and it's only greater Toronto that it's at 23.3%. :dunno:


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

True. Thing is when personally I like to leave a bit of a margin for inconsistencies when comparing figures straight out of different agencies because of that. Interesting that if you took the figures from Sydney Trains 5 years ago they would have all been higher, though obviously the revised figures should be the more reliable but it goes to show how a simple methodology change can alter things.



Nouvellecosse said:


> Am I missing something here? In the post you linked to, you're not actually saying what you're saying you said. From what I'm reading, it says the modeshare in greater Sydney is 11%, and it's only greater Toronto that it's at 23.3%. :dunno:


I assume you're referring to the first link in that post. If you take a look at that link it refers to mode share of all trips made in the city, trips for work, shopping, leisure, walking, wherever people are going etc. That link took the entire urban areas in Sydney and Melbourne's case but only the city proper for the North American cities so it's not directly comparable. I suppose it's another reminder that you have to be mindful of different parameters when making comparisons like these. The first page in that link is telling you just that.

In fact there's a paragraph in that page that relates to what I'm saying so I'll copy that here, just for the sake of it:


> _Comparing passenger transport mode share across different cities is a challenging task. As travel surveys are typically conducted for long-term strategic planning purpose, such surveys are not conducted frequently and detailed reports are not always published. The situation is further complicated as the surveys are often commissioned by local governments. The geographical areas covered, sampling and interviewing techniques, questionnaire and stratification methods deployed by travel surveys vary greatly in different countries._


The figure I was referring to was for mode share for journeys to work only. From the graph I posted and the statcan link it would seem that as of 2011 the mode share for commutes to work in Toronto's CMA and Sydney's GCCSA (which includes the Blue Mountains and the Central Coast) is both at 23.3%.

Anyways I tend to feel that transport in Canadian and the larger Australian cities tend to be more or less on a similar level (though obviously it's subjective). An interesting difference is that Canadian systems tend to place an emphasis on interchanges while most Australian systems have traditionally tried to avoid it where possible (though that trend is evidently reversing), which I think that has hampered the efficiency of those Australian systems a bit. Canada's done a lot of things right, so I suppose we can certainly take a lesson or two from Canada when it comes to that.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

ninaH said:


> no offence, but the infrastructure of public transport in Canada looks terrible. I live in Australia and the trains, trams and buses are more modern than the ones in TO and Montreal. Also I read that the metro in MO has less than 70 stations and in Toronto this amount is less than that. In Sydney, our system has more than 100 train stations, same in Melbourne. Why is that?. My friend in Toronto also complains about the public transport over there. Is it maybe, because people in North america use more cars than public transport?. I would like to go to move to Canada for six months. But I cannot imagine to be waiting for a bus or train in -25 degrees. It is ironic that such a deficient system exists in a wealthy country like Canada.


wat? Public transport infrastructure is far better in Canada than Australia. Not sure if you're 10 years old but as well as Montreal's and Toronto's subway is a suburban commuter train system


----------



## twentyfivetacos (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not sure about Montreal but the last figures I saw Melbourne had higher rail patronage per capita than Toronto and Sydney had less.

Both Montreal and Toronto have higher public transport patronage overall though due to having far higher bus patronage.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Laval, QC has introduced a new bus line connecting the Montmorency station (Orange Line terminus) to the business district.

http://www.stl.laval.qc.ca/en/schedules-routes/winter-2016-changes/
http://www.newswire.ca/news-release...ote-lavals-tourist-attractions-565773711.html

The bus will run only on weekends until June 25, when it changes to 7-day operation through August 26.

http://www.stl.laval.qc.ca/en/schedules-routes/winter-2016-changes/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## HARTride 2012 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^
YES! Finally!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction on a new station on the AMT Candiac line (Gare du Canal Lachine) is expected to begin spring 2016.

http://montrealgazette.com/news/loc...train-station-in-lachine-to-start-this-spring


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The latest news on Montreal's light-rail plans

http://montrealgazette.com/news/loc...il-networks-in-montreal-to-carry-on-in-secret


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

So, Um, yeah, this was posted online recently:-


----------



## ChrisDVD (Apr 19, 2007)

REM - Réseau Électrique Métropolitain 

A new project by La Caisse de Dépôt et Placement du Québec,

Once completed, the REM will be the third largest automated transportation system in the world after Dubai (80 km) and Vancouver (68 km), and just ahead of Singapore (65 km). For the metropolitan area, the REM also represents the largest public transportation infrastructure since the Montréal metro, inaugurated in 1966. Combined with existing transportation networks (metro, trains and buses), the REM opens a new era of public transit development in the Greater Montréal area.





























http://cdpqinfra.com/en/metropolitan-power-grid


----------



## ChrisDVD (Apr 19, 2007)

MONTRÉAL, April 22, 2016 /CNW Telbec/ - CDPQ Infra, a subsidiary of Caisse de dépôt et placement du Québec, unveiled plans today for its Réseau électrique métropolitain (REM), an integrated, world-class public transportation project. Launched 288 days after the creation of CDPQ Infra, the proposal marks the beginning of a series of consultations to be held over the next few months with stakeholder groups and interested citizens.

As proposed, the REM will link downtown Montréal, the South Shore, the West Island (Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue), the North Shore (Deux-Montagnes) and the airport in a unified, fully automated, 67-km light rail transit (LRT) system comprising 24 stations and operating 20 hours a day, 7 days a week. 

Once completed, the REM will be the third largest automated transportation system in the world after Dubai (80 km) and Vancouver (68 km), and just ahead of Singapore (65 km). For the metropolitan area, the REM also represents the largest public transportation infrastructure since the Montréal metro, inaugurated in 1966. Combined with existing transportation networks (metro, trains and buses), the REM opens a new era of public transit development in the Greater Montréal area.

The solution proposed by CDPQ Infra will:
offer an integrated, efficient and reliable service 
constitute Québec's first "public-public" partnership project 
build a new network of strategic importance for the Greater Montréal area and for Québec 
foster environmentally sustainable transportation 

Integrated, efficient and reliable service 

As a single, integrated transportation network, the REM will offer a number of efficient travel options in the Greater Montréal area. Connections between the new network and existing bus, metro and train systems have also been designed to simplify itineraries. 

With frequent and reliable service running from 5:00 am to 1:00 am – 20 hours a day, every day – the REM represents a new paradigm and significant time savings for commuters in the metropolitan region. The decision to use dedicated tracks will allow for quick and uninterrupted travel, and passengers will have Wi-Fi connectivity and access to live status updates. 

New stations will be integrated into their urban environment and designed to allow easy access for pedestrians, bicycles, cars and buses. All stations will be covered, climate-controlled, equipped with elevators, and will meet the principles of universal access.

Finally, by choosing the Highway 40 route to the West Island, the project allows for the creation of a dedicated corridor for public transportation, without the need to share tracks with freight trains.

Public-public model

The project aims to reinforce the dynamism of the Montréal economy. It demonstrates the potential of CDPQ Infra's public-public partnership model. While improving people's daily lives, the REM will generate stable returns for la Caisse and its clients. 

"Today we are proposing an innovative public transit solution that will improve the quality of life in Montréal and deliver important economic, social and environmental benefits. It will improve the metropolitan region's overall competitiveness," said Michael Sabia, President and Chief Executive Officer of la Caisse. "The new transit system will also deliver long-term, stable investment returns very well aligned with the needs of our depositors, the people of Québec." 

"As such, this project is perfectly in line with our overall strategy and with our approach to investing in Québec – focused as it is on the development of high-impact, commercially sound projects. Every time passengers use their new transit system, they will be helping to secure their future retirement. This virtuous circle serves as a good illustration of the principle underlying the public-public partnership model," added Mr. Sabia.

"Nine months after the launch of CDPQ Infra, we are taking another important step," said Macky Tall, President and Chief Executive Officer, CDPQ Infra. "Much work remains to be done, but today we are unveiling a state-of-the-art solution. With highly frequent service, 20 hours a day, universal access and Wi-Fi available throughout the network, the REM promises to improve the daily commute of hundreds of thousands of people. We are committed to delivering the project on-time and on-budget." 

A network of strategic importance for the metropolitan area and for Québec

The new network represents an investment of approximately $5.5 billion. La Caisse is willing to commit $3 billion to the project. The proposed financial structure also requires investments by the governments of Québec and Canada. 

"A network as significant as the one we are proposing could potentially add more than $3 billion to the Québec GDP over four years. We also expect close to $5 billion in private real estate developments along the chosen route," said Christian Dubé, Executive Vice-President, Québec at la Caisse. "Such economic benefits clearly show that la Caisse's return objectives go hand-in-hand with Québec's economic development."

The new network will generate approximately 7,500 direct and indirect jobs annually during the 4-year construction phase, and more than 1,000 permanent jobs once in operation. 

The plan also includes reserve capacity to meet future needs, with five potential stations envisioned for areas such as McGill University and Université de Montréal. The proposed route will also go through areas with high economic development potential, including the airport, Technoparc St-Laurent, Université de Montréal, the Peel Basin and the Wellington-Bridge area.

Fostering sustainable transportation 

The new network will be efficient, accessible and well-connected to existing transit systems, encouraging the use of electric public transportation in five key areas of the metropolitan region. 

The REM could thus help reduce GHG emissions by 16,800 tonnes annually and accelerate Québec's transition to a low-carbon economy. At the same time, this new public transit system could reduce economic losses associated with traffic congestion, currently estimated at $1.4 billion annually in the Greater Montréal area. 

Next steps and conditions for success

The decision to move forward with the construction of this major public transportation project is conditional upon the financial participation of the governments of Québec and Canada, which forms an integral part of the proposed financial structure.

CDPQ Infra will begin a consultation process with various stakeholders in the coming weeks. Information and discussion sessions will also be organized for the general public in all areas affected by this extensive new network. CDPQ Infra is committed to providing open, regular and timely communications through each phase of the project.

CDPQ Infra plans to submit this project to the environmental impact public hearing (BAPE) process at the end of the summer of 2016. 

CDPQ Infra is committed to rigorously managing the procurement process by issuing open and transparent international calls for tenders. This process will be based on global best practices for efficiency and transparency.

If all these steps are taken successfully, construction is currently expected to begin in the spring of 2017, so that the first trains can be in service towards the end of 2020.

For more information, citizens are encouraged to consult the new Project section in the CDPQ Infra website: cdpqinfra.com

http://montrealgazette.com/news/loc...-update-for-montreals-west-island-south-shore


And a short video : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKtMltNRgcg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Of course, they couldn't call it "RER" because that would have involved surrendering Quebec sovereignty to Paris and/or Toronto.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

which are of course the arch nemesis's of Montreal - the overlord cities of their language and country.


----------



## ChrisDVD (Apr 19, 2007)

Two stupid comments.
Toronto is not Montreal's overlord.


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

^its a joke, you see. Sometimes people have little humor here.


----------



## ninaH (Nov 30, 2009)

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...q=toronto+train+bus+map&imgrc=1prjaF69AbRr-M:

https://canadianramen.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/korea-vs-canada/



"Bottom line to this story, Toronto…WHY THE HELL ARE YOU GOUGING US FOR SHIT SERVICE??? "

Public transport is pretty efficient in Sydney and I would say it is superior than the one in Montreal, Toronto and Melbourne (our rival city). We have 24 hours buses, a light rail line (plus we are building more lines), an extensive network of ferries. Plus the trains cover a lot of Sydney and its metropolitan area. Again, I have never been to toronto but I am considering to move there for a break , but I have heard that public transport over there is pretty bad and Toronto is always considered as one of the most livable cities in the world. Is it mandatory to have a car?? because I do not know how to drive.


----------



## ninaH (Nov 30, 2009)

even our airport has a train line!!!!!! and we might start building a fast train line between sydney and melbourne.....why don't you guys have something like that between toronto and nyc or to and mo???

Sorry, I am just curious. Canada is a wealthy country and there will be a demand to supply...

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...rain+light+rail+bus+map&imgrc=rN3tQG3vUeV8lM:


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

ninaH said:


> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...q=toronto+train+bus+map&imgrc=1prjaF69AbRr-M:
> 
> https://canadianramen.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/korea-vs-canada/
> 
> ...


Of course the major cities in Canada have 24 hour bus service as well, and the airport train in Toronto has recently had a major price reduction. I've never "been" to Sydney, but from the information I've seen pertaining to the different systems, I'm afraid I wouldn't agree with your claim.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

ninaH said:


> even our airport has a train line!!!!!! and we might start building a fast train line between sydney and melbourne.....why don't you guys have something like that between toronto and nyc or to and mo???
> 
> Sorry, I am just curious. Canada is a wealthy country and there will be a demand to supply...
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...rain+light+rail+bus+map&imgrc=rN3tQG3vUeV8lM:


The previous post by ChrisDVD includes a high frequency automated metro service to the Montreal airport (although Montreal already has a commuter rail stop beside the airport that just doesn't go right to the terminal).

In terms of your question, the reasons Canada hasn't built a highspeed rail line yet are probably the same as why Australia, an equally wealthy country, hasn't built one yet. Things like political will and spending priorities. Even if Australia does build one soon, one could still ask why it took until well into the 21st century, or why it took Sydney so long to build a proper metro line when Toronto and Montreal had built theirs in the mid 20th century. Things don't all happen at the same time.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Birthday wishes*

Happy 40th birthday to all the stations on the Green Line from Préfontaine to Honoré-Beaugrand. They all opened 1976.06.06, in time for the Summer Olympics.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ninaH said:


> even our airport has a train line!!!!!! and we might start building a fast train line between sydney and melbourne.....why don't you guys have something like that between toronto and nyc or to and mo???
> 
> Sorry, I am just curious. Canada is a wealthy country and there will be a demand to supply...
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...rain+light+rail+bus+map&imgrc=rN3tQG3vUeV8lM:


In addition to what 'Nouvellecosse' wrote, one could say that we under went a huge cultural shift over the last 20 years.... one that's still on going. For most of the last century, central Canada was one of the most car centric jurisdictions on the planet. Think Michigan or southern California. It was heavily industrialized/blue collar with a culture that reflected that reality. Rail/transit was seen as a frivolous perk and people just didn't want to get out of their cars. It bears mentioning that the world's busiest highway is the 18 lane '401' that cuts through northern Toronto. Montreal's highway system is massive as well.

Despite this, we did invest heavily in transit back in the 70s/80s but dropped the ball after that. Toronto elected municipal governments that neglected it and found our transit systems bursting at the seams by 2000. We've been de-industrializing and transforming into white collar global cities at break neck speed. The culture has undergone tremendous upheaval and we're now in panic mode trying to fix the transit deficit. Even the old guard who love their cars realize we have to fix this. Toronto has grown so quickly that it didn't have any choice but to massively invest in rail/transit. Montreal didn't grow as fast so the transit deficit isn't as big but will see big upgrades/expansion of its system as well.

Toronto doesn't have the transit infrastructure it needs but they're under going a $30 billion 10 year build out. That said, transit is a lot better than you perceive it to be. We have a subway. We have regional rail. We have a big streetcar system. We have 24 hour bus service. And it's all being upgraded and expanded. We also have a direct rail line to the airport, a secondary airport right downtown, money being poured into the ferry service, a bike share program, and we're electrifying regional rail. I'm less familiar with Montreal but they're addressing transit as well.

We're not where we want to be but we're fixing what needs fixing. HSR between Toronto and Montreal is still being debated. The train that exists does 160km/h. Not HSR, but not slow like regional rail.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ts-for-montreal-rail-project.html?channel=525
> 
> *Tendering starts for Montreal rail project*
> Thursday, June 30, 2016
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*
Opinion: Is the Caisse REM Montreal light-rail proposal really such a good idea?*

Earlier this year, the Caisse de dépôt et placement du Québec proposed a 67 km system of light-rail transit (LRT) for Greater Montreal[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Montreal's light rail project to require expropriations, affect water quality*

Building a 67-kilometre light-rail network in Montreal could require expropriations, demolition of historic buildings and threaten several species, said the investment group behind the project[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Sites for new West Island light-rail stations selected
*
Now that the proposed light-rail system is a sure thing, mayors of West Island municipalities with a light-rail station in their future have been meeting with the company managing the project[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Public hearings to begin for Montreal’s new light rail transit system*

The BAPE public hearings on Montreal’s new electric light rail system (REM) will begin Aug. 29 and continue throughout the week as necessary[...]


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

REM project proccedes too quickly, even quicker then I thought.

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...real-track-agreement-with-cn.html?channel=525
> 
> *CDPQ reaches Montreal track agreement with CN*
> Thursday, August 25, 2016
> ...


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Public hearings begin for Montreal’s new light rail transit system*

Hundreds of Montrealers attended the first environmental hearings for the proposed light rail system on Monday evening[...]


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Coalition wants parliamentary commission on Montreal's light-rail project*

As the second phase of public meetings on the proposed light-rail system in the Montreal area begins, a coalition of environmental groups, citizens and a union opposing the project and is calling for a parliamentary commission to study the whole[...]









Source: http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/polopoly...e.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_620/image.jpg


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

s the light rail project the same as the automated metro project?


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)

Le Métro de Montréal turns 50 years old this month. It actually turned 50 on the 14th, I just forgot to post about it. :lol:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A new commuter-rail station on the AMT Candiac Line, Gare du Canal, is supposed to be ready by end of November, according to a newspaper article from October 3.

http://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/west-island-gazette/lachine-pitches-benefits-of-tram-line

This is only meant to be a temporary station due to highway construction, but it may become permanent.

Construction photos were posted to AMT flickr account on September 1:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/agencemetropolitainedetransport/albums/72157673186115396










https://www.amt.qc.ca/fr/actualites/projets/gare-du-canal


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Montréal BRT*

First BRT station on the future *SRB Pie-IX* (_service rapide par bus_) opened earlier this month.

As you can see from the map, the line will connect to the Metro Green Line, the Mascouche commuter-rail line and a possible eastern extension of the Metro Blue Line. The first station to open is at rue d'Amos in northern Montréal.










https://www.amt.qc.ca/en/news/projects/pie-ix-bus-rapid-transit

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr

Inauguration Station AMOS - SRB Pie-IX by AMT - Agence métropolitaine de transport, on Flickr


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

dwdwone said:


> s the light rail project the same as the automated metro project?


Yes, it is an automated metro project, similar to Vancouver's Skytrain. 

See the project's website.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Édouard-Montpetit REM station construction

August and now



















source: https://twitter.com/REMgrandmtl/status/1060597973145608193


----------



## Majo1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

Gros Matou said:


> I'll assume here you are speaking about the RTM Mascouche line (commuter train). There are no plans to double track anything right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




From what I understand these trains are identical to newly inaugurated Sydney Metro trains. So basically a private urban railway along the lines of a Japanese Private railway (民鉄 Shitetsu).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Harsh winter, union pressure tactics to blame for delays, STM says in annual report*
Report shows average clientele satisfaction rating for network at 64.4 per cent
CBC News _Excerpt_ 
Apr 13, 2019

Montreal's public transit ridership is on the rise, but so are complaints about the system and punctuality problems. The city's public transit service, known by its French acronym STM, released its annual report for 2018, this week.

In 2018, people in the city used the STM for more than 450 million trips, according to the report.

For the first time since its inception in 1966, a million people passed through the turnstiles in a single day.

The STM received 46,075 complaints during the year, most of which pointed to overcrowding on buses and to delays.

The bus network was especially targeted by complaints.

For that, the STM blames "the climate context of a harsher winter" and collective bargaining pressure tactics from the union.

STM Chair Philippe Schnobb says the network is working to improve its service. 

"I'm a customer, too, so I have to live the same problems," he said. "I understand the frustration."

He said the transit authority will be adding two trains to the Metro in Fall 2019 and 300 more buses next year.

Clientele gave the STM an average satisfaction rating of 64.4 per cent. Broken down by method of transportation, the Metro wins with a higher satisfaction rate, at 76 per cent.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/stm-annual-report-2018-1.5097221


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Does the STM cover all of Greater Montreal or just the City/Island itself?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ssiguy2 said:


> Does the STM cover all of Greater Montreal or just the City/Island itself?


Seems Laval has its own transport authority that is different from the STM : https://www.stl.laval.qc.ca/


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

ssiguy2 said:


> Does the STM cover all of Greater Montreal or just the City/Island itself?



The Société de Transport de Montréal (STM) covers the island of Montreal and manages the métro
Société de Transport de Laval (STL), covers Laval
Réseau de Transport de Longueuil (RTL), covers the first ring suburbs on the South Shore
Exo covers the 2nd ring suburbs, with buses and commuter trains

There are also a few municipalities past the 2nd ring that run their own transit system : 

Joliette
St-Jean-sur-Richelieu
Oka
L'Inter des Laurentides

And I'm sure I am missing a few


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

So Montreal's 450 million trips is only for the Island itself and doesn't include the other areas noted or commuter rail. Considering Montreal only has about 2 million on the Island, that's really great ridership.


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

ssiguy2 said:


> So Montreal's 450 million trips is only for the Island itself and doesn't include the other areas noted or commuter rail. Considering Montreal only has about 2 million on the Island, that's really great ridership.


Still trying to find a source, but roughly the other transit agencies (all of them combined) carry an additional 100M+ riders. The STM is by far the biggest agency.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Latest update on REM construction (from about 3 weeks ago):

https://rem.info/fr/actualites/rive-sud-ete-2019


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Once this project is finished, Canada's three biggest cities will have rail connection to the airport.

Calgary, you are next!


----------



## Polak_w_Kanadzie (May 12, 2016)

Why they chose different color scheme? All transit vehicles in Montreal are blue-ish.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Polak_w_Kanadzie said:


> Why they chose different color scheme? All transit vehicles in Montreal are blue-ish.


It is a different company.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*'Temporary' métro delays linked to garage construction, STM says*
The transit agency's plan to alleviate congestion on the busy Orange Line appears to have hit some road bumps.
12 September 2019
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_

Three weeks in and so far métro riders appear to be underwhelmed by Movement Orange, the transit agency's plan to alleviate congestion on its busiest line.

Under the plan, two new trains were added to the Orange Line and new express bus lines were pressed into service. However, transit riders have complained in recent weeks that trains seem more crowded than usual and wait times are longer.

While the Société de transport de Montréal has pledged a wait time of two minutes and 30 seconds between trains during peak periods and five minutes during the rest of the day, one user complained on Twitter at 8:12 a.m. Tuesday that the wait time indicated at his station was seven minutes.

The user, Alain Nicoli, was told by the STM on Twitter that the frequency of trains has lately been affected by the construction of an underground garage near the Côte-Vertu station.

The garage is to be completed in 2022, after which the STM says the minimum wait time between trains will be reduced to two minutes.

STM spokesperson Amélie Régis told the Montreal Gazette in an email Tuesday that work to link a section of the garage to the Côte-Vertu station has taken longer than expected and as a result fewer trains can park there for the start of service at 5:30 a.m.

Régis said the problem affects only trains heading in the Montmorency direction and only between 5:30 a.m. and 7 a.m.

More : https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...delays-linked-to-garage-construction-stm-says


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ "Garage" is Quebec English for "subway yard." Apparently most of the Montreal metro depots are underground.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Construction of REM stations*

Du Quartier Station









https://twitter.com/REMgrandmtl/status/1177325657732374528









https://twitter.com/REMgrandmtl/status/1177325657732374528

Édouard-Montpetit Station 









https://twitter.com/REMgrandmtl/status/1179404463037173760


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

MrAronymous said:


> Is it just me or is progression on this project extremely quick?
> 
> Public consultation on the exterior of the selected Alstom Metropolis trainsets has already been finished.


Which livery was chosen eventually?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A big bus shelter was installed in Longueuil 










http://www.rtl-longueuil.qc.ca/en-C...y-bus-shelter-on-marie-victorin-in-longueuil/


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The Saint-Laurent. My personal favourite was the L'Expo.






Here's some progress pics from the website:

A10









A10/A30









Maintenance facility before









Maintenance facility after

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByyYRwcH9cq/

Trudeau Airport renderings:

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB0GmuRXnXTM/


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

MrAronymous said:


> Is it just me or is progression on this project extremely quick?
> 
> Public consultation on the exterior of the selected Alstom Metropolis trainsets has already been finished.


None of them really appeal to me. I don't think any amount of styling could make up for that "toxic sludge green" colour. I suppose St. Laurent is best in that it has the least of the green.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Nouvellecosse said:


> None of them really appeal to me. I don't think any amount of styling could make up for that "toxic sludge green" colour. I suppose St. Laurent is best in that it has the least of the green.


This green is REM company color so they need to keep it.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The first parts of the tunnel boring machine have been delivered to the Technoparc construction site.



















https://twitter.com/REMgrandmtl/status/1182389244804915201


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sur la ligne verte by ___photograƒane, on Flickr


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

Crossing the A-40 towards Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue




















Du Quartier, South Shore


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

It's dizzying how fast Montreal is building it's REM.


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow. The speed at which this project is shaping up is amazing. In QC! Incroyable.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAWEX-fKtmWpFEITrsOHu3_4RMShYfTi0


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

> Here's a glimpse inside the galleries at Édouard-Montpetit station. Since November 2018, we have excavated 29,000 m³ of rock... the equivalent of 10 Olympic pools.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Is access going to be via lifts without escalators?


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

*McGill station*












*South Shore Terminus*


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Polak_w_Kanadzie (May 12, 2016)

What's the official opening date for that new LRT line?


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

Polak_w_Kanadzie said:


> What's the official opening date for that new LRT line?


You mean the REM ? Its improperly called "light rail" but is instead a real metro (completely grade-separated with 3m-wide high-floor trains), on mostly elevated tracks.
Afaik, no date has been published yet, the eastern part (Gare Centrale - Rive sud) should open in 2021 https://rem.info/en/news/6-maps-help-understand-rem


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

BillyF said:


>


Green line got new trains too. nice.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Major work starts at McGill station to make it universally accessible*"

http://www.stm.info/en/press/news/2...ill-station-to-make-it-universally-accessible

"*Two architectural firms to design Viau, Lacordaire métro stations*"

https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...irms-to-design-viau-lacordaire-metro-stations


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

*South Shore Terminus:*














































https://twitter.com/REMgrandmtl


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

*Digging Édouard-Montpetit station*









https://www.facebook.com/REMgrandmtl


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Métro de MTL_COT2575 by mammouth48, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Réseau express métropolitain unveils official station names*"

https://www.masstransitmag.com/rail...s-mtropolitain-unveils-official-station-names


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

> *Piece by piece, the elevated structure continues to take shape in Point-Saint-Charles.*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Blockade shuttering service on exo’s Candiac line enters 2nd week*"

https://globalnews.ca/news/6559684/exo4-blockage-week2/

Due to First Nations (indigenous/aboriginal) protests over a pipeline project on the other side of the country, service on this Montreal commuter rail line is being disrupted.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Another Exo commuter train line blocked by protesters, this time in Saint-Lambert*"

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/commuter-train-block-protesters-1.5468687

Also, Amtrak trains from NY are not going to Montreal. They are only going as far as Rensselaer, NY.


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought the video was playing in a higher speed at first.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Billy you sure do a lot of travelling! Must cost a fortune...


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

Aside from "Bassin Peel" beside the Central Station, all station names have been confirmed:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Montreal, Quebec City transit agencies reduce services as ridership plummets *
CBC _Excerpt_
Mar 26, 2020

With ridership dwindling due to the COVID-19 outbreak, the public transit agencies in Montreal and Quebec City will strategically reduce services starting March 30.

In Montreal, the main impact will be to peak-hour services, the city's public transit agency (STM) said in a statement Thursday. Both bus and Metro services will be reduced by 20 per cent during those normally busy periods. 

The transportation networks are considered essential services. Both the STM and Quebec City's public transit company, the RTC, say they will continue to provide access to other essential services.

During peak times on Montreal's Green and Orange Metro lines, trains will come every four minutes and five seconds on average (instead of every three minutes and 20 seconds). Service on the Blue and Yellow lines and the Metro's operating hours will remain unchanged.

Compared to this time last year, bus use has dropped 75 per cent and Metro ridership has dropped 80 per cent, the STM said. The RTC has also seen an 80 per cent drop in ridership.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/mont...duced-montreal-quebec-city-covid-19-1.5511321


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Montreal Metro (Canada)


The Montreal subway in Canada was put in service in 1966. The network has 4 lines: green, orange, yellow and blue. The lines are operated with MR 73 trains w...




www.youtube.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Métro by Luc Durocher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Exit To Berri St by Yannick André-Genel, on Flickr


----------



## BillyF (Nov 16, 2019)

Departure of a MR 73 subway at Angrignon, the terminus of the Green Line, on the STM network of Montreal. This subway is bound for Honoré-Beaugrand.


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

Source


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

Panama Station


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

Brossard Terminus


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Inside of Mont-Royal tunnel:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Construction of new REM bridge over the Rivière des Prairies, between Îles Laval and Pierrefonds-Roxboro stations:








Unconventional technique for building a bridge on the North Shore: The counterweight launching method explained | REM







rem.info


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Quebecers want to keep name of Lionel-Groulx métro station, poll finds *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Sep 11, 2020

Most Quebecers are against renaming the Lionel-Groulx métro station, but they also don’t know enough about the historical figure to assess his role in history, a new poll suggests.

The poll, commissioned by the Association for Canadian Studies and conducted by the polling firm Léger, found that only 20 per cent of all Quebecers support the idea of changing the name of the Lionel-Groulx métro station, while 41 per cent oppose the idea and 40 per cent are undecided. In the Montreal area, that number is 26 per cent in favour, 43 per cent opposed and 31 per cent with no opinion. The opinions are reversed in the English community, as anglophones are 50 per cent in favour of the name change, while 28 per cent oppose and 22 have no opinion.

Despite the opinions for and against the station renaming, it seems most Quebecers have a very vague idea about who Lionel Groulx was. A total of 51 per cent of Quebecers and Montrealers said they did not know enough about Lionel Groulx to judge whether he was a hero or whether he held prejudiced views and called for boycotting Jewish-owned businesses in Montreal. A full 32 per cent believe he is a hero, while 10 per cent said they believe he was prejudiced. The numbers were similar among those who live in the Montreal area.

More : Quebecers want to keep name of Lionel-Groulx métro station, poll finds


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

BillyF said:


> Departure of a MR 73 subway at Angrignon, the terminus of the Green Line, on the STM network of Montreal. This subway is bound for Honoré-Beaugrand.


If there would be a price for the best sound of metro-car starting noise, this would be a candidate. Rumour has it, that the initial sequence of "Fanfare for the common man" was influenced by this cool noise. Or was it maybe the other way round?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* STM sticks to plan for new buses, more jobs
Transit agency should have halted purchase when pandemic hit: councillor *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Sep 17, 2020

The city's transit agency is forging ahead with the most costly purchase of buses in its history, despite an anticipated prolonged decline in its ridership.

The Société de transport de Montréal has ordered 830 diesel-electric hybrid buses from St-Eustache-based Nova Bus at a cost of $941 million. That includes 300 buses the STM will add to its overall fleet to boost its service; the rest are replacements for older buses. The agency began receiving the buses last December and will continue receiving them until 2024.

The STM is also going ahead with plans to hire 200 additional bus drivers by the end of the year, in contrast to many transit agencies around the world that are cutting back on their service and laying off employees.

Ridership on the city's buses nosedived by about 90 per cent at the height of the pandemic, and is still about 75 per cent lower than it was before March. The STM anticipates ridership levels will return to their pre-pandemic levels by 2023.

Snowdon councillor Marvin Rotrand, a former vice-president of the STM's board, said the decision to go whole hog on the bus purchase is irresponsible.

More : STM sticks to plan for new buses, more jobs despite drop in ridership


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Aéroports de Montréal in talks with Ottawa for REM station financing *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Sep 9, 2020

Ottawa is in talks with the operator of Montreal’s Pierre Elliott Trudeau International Airport to find ways of financing a long-awaited light rail station.

Economic Development Minister Mélanie Joly said Tuesday she and Transport Minister Marc Garneau have discussed financing for the Réseau express métropolitain station at the airport with Aéroports de Montréal (ADM) president Philippe Rainville.

“We know airports are in a difficult situation,” Joly said Tuesday at a news conference in Montreal. “This is why we’re having good discussions. We are in solutions mode.

More : Aéroports de Montréal in talks with Ottawa for REM station financing


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Pitch to name Place des Festivals after Oscar Peterson strikes a chord *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Oct 7, 2020

Following an unsuccessful petition to rename Lionel-Groulx métro station after Oscar Peterson, a new proposal seeks to rename Place des Festivals in honour of the late Montreal jazz pianist, who died in 2007.

Ensemble Montréal will table a motion to that effect at the next municipal council meeting, on Oct. 19.

“Once we look at the career Oscar Peterson had, it’s evident that he has yet to receive the recognition he deserves by having a true place of stature named after him in Montreal,” said Ensemble Montréal’s Lionel Perez, leader of the official opposition.

More : Pitch to name Place des Festivals after Oscar Peterson strikes a chord


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Traffic alert: Highway 40 west closed weekends for REM construction *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Oct 9, 2020

Motorists are being advised to avoid a West Island section of Highway 40 west for two upcoming weekends in October.

The highway’s westbound lanes in Pointe-Claire will be closed to allow for the construction of a gantry for the REM’s elevated structure.

“A gantry, a portion of the elevated structure supported by two pillars, will be installed to help support loads while leaving a clear space for vehicle traffic,” according to the REM.

“On these weekends, although a detour will be possible via the (Highway 40 west) service road, we recommend that users avoid the area and take Highway 20 instead.”

Highway 40 west will be completely closed on the following weekends:

More : Traffic alert: Highway 40 west closed weekends for REM construction


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Open letter calls for REM station to be named after Oscar Peterson *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Oct 15, 2020

After Lionel-Groulx métro station and Place des Festivals, an REM train station is the latest suggestion for a site to commemorate pianist Oscar Peterson.

The late Montreal jazz great’s legacy has been a hot topic in recent months, with a petition to rename Lionel-Groulx station garnering more than 27,000 signatures during the summer. Last week, opposition party Ensemble Montréal called for the Montreal International Jazz Festival’s home turf, Place des Festivals, to be rebranded in Peterson’s honour.

An open letter sent to the Réseau express métropolitain on Wednesday calls for the REM station being built at the corner of McGill St. and Ste-Catherine St. to be called Centre-ville-Oscar-Peterson.

More : Open letter calls for REM station to be named after Oscar Peterson


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ransomware attack blamed for shutting down STM website *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Oct 22, 2020

A ransomware attack was behind a data breach on Wednesday that shut down the website of Montreal's transit agency and knocked out its reservation system for adapted transit.

The attack occurred Monday afternoon, and the Société de transport de Montréal's systems were still down on Wednesday evening.

The bus and métro networks were unaffected by the attack.

However, the reservation system for adapted transit was experiencing problems. The STM was able to honour only those reservations made before 9:15 p.m. on Sunday. It wasn't possible to make any new reservations or modifications to existing reservations.

Bus schedules continued to be available on third-party applications Transit and Chrono.

More : Ransomware attack blamed for shutting down STM website


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

> The first REM cars have arrived in Greater Montréal! More pictures and information about this important milestone!






__ https://www.facebook.com/REMgrandmtl/posts/1277405499292275


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

From Alstom's Facebook page:









ALSTOM


ALSTOM, Saint-Ouen-sur-Seine. 135,289 likes · 1,533 talking about this. Alstom’s product portfolio ranges from high-speed trains, metros, monorail and trams to integrated systems, customised...




www.facebook.com







> A #milestone in Canada: The first REM car has been unveiled today in #Montreal


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Source: rem.info


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Aaand the bad news:


> *Unexpected explosion could delay REM project up to 18 months*
> Leftover explosive material from the century-old Mount Royal tunnel's original construction detonated in July. No workers were injured.
> 
> Author of the article:
> ...


https://montrealgazette.com/news/lo...explosives-detonate-in-mount-royal-tunnel-rem


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

A video tour of the new REM cars.


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

*REM unveils Ile-des-soeurs station design*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331614090012160000


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

Gare Centrale, McGill & Edouard Montpetit station designs


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329485745237716992


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

At least the important subsurface stations look much better than the cheapo above ground sheds.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Airport REM link crucial to local economy, says chamber of commerce *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Nov 25, 2020

The head of the West Island of Montreal Chamber of Commerce says it is critical for the local economy for an REM station to be built at Montreal-Trudeau International Airport in Dorval.

“It is crucial,” said Joseph Huza, president of WIMCC. “The airport is the biggest employer in the West Island, with 50,000 direct employees. You can imagine how many more there are (indirectly).

“They generate $6 billion in revenues a year. That is huge. They are their own city,” he added. “And the REM will just make it that much more important, not to mention the separate issue of drilling on to the VIA Rail station so they have access to even more traffic.”

However, Huza expressed his concern for the future of the airport REM project after the Quebec government suddenly announced last week it would not contribute financially to its construction.

Premier François Legault said last week it was not the provincial government’s responsibility to pay for the station. He said it should be funded by the ADM or the federal government.

More : Airport REM link crucial to local economy, says chamber of commerce


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

If the missing Dorval link was gross oversight (or deliberately excluded), rethinking YUL link would be the worst. The 747 bus isn't fun during inclement weather. Hope the station gets built as planned!


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

*REM stations in Ste-Dorothée and Île Bigras delayed until 2024*

Pandemic, tunnel snafus, set back finishing $6.5 billion light-rail project
Residents of Laval who are looking forward to getting aboard one of the Réseau express métropolitain’s new rapid transit trains at future Laval REM stations in Sainte-Dorothée and on Île Bigras will have to wait another four years, according to REM officials who delivered a progress report last week on the multi-billion-dollar project.

During an online meeting with media, CDPQ Infra and REM project managers went over the work completed in 2020. They presented a revised schedule that takes into account the impact of COVID-19, as well as two major issues identified as problematic in the Mount Royal Tunnel during its modernization for REM train traffic.









REM stations in Ste-Dorothée and Île Bigras delayed until 2024


Pandemic, tunnel snafus, set back finishing $6.5 billion light-rail project Residents of Laval who are looking forward to getting aboard one of the Réseau e




www.lavalnews.ca


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Are rubber tire trains, the reason why Montreal doesn't have any outdoor stations?


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

krnboy1009 said:


> Are rubber tire trains, the reason why Montreal doesn't have any outdoor stations?


More or less, yes. Having the tracks entirely in a closed system removes the need for snow-removal and weather-proof systems in general (and the the trains don't need heating* nor no be resistant to rain either).

* the original MR-63 trains had a heating, but it soon proved useless as the tunnels warmed and stayed warm all year (and over-heated in the summer).


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

*REM2 is a go : 20 stations, 30km*

According to Bernard Drainville, journalist and radio host, the REM's east and northeast expansion project is a go and will be announced tomorrow by PM François Legault, Mayor Valérie Plante and CDPQ.

The REM2 will have about 20 stations and two branches that will connect the city centre to Pointe-aux-Trembles and Montréal-Nord. Total length will be approximately 30km.

The city center segment will be aerial, on boulevard René-Lévesque.

The REM2 will follow René-Lévesque boulevard, Notre-Dame and then split in two branches:


the Pointe-aux-Trembles (PAT) branch will follow Souligny and then continue on Sherbrooke towards PAT with an aerial structure.
the North Branch will go up Dickson / Lacordaire, will have a station near Maisonneuve-Rosemont Hospital and will then dive underground and go to Montréal-Nord / Rivière-des-Prairies, with a terminus near Cégep Marie-Victorin.

The aesthetics of this aerial structure on René-Lévesque, right in the middle of the city centre, would be an essential element of the project and would possibly be the subject of an international invitation to tender for the architectural aspect.


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

Interesting that they want to go underground on the northern arm and not on René-Lévesque. It is wide enough for an elevated structure of course and could help keep the costs low.

So, Downtown Montreal will have 3 parallel lines - Orange, REM and Green. The northern arm along Dickson could see an interchange with l'Assomption on the green line, the future Jean Talon/Lacordaire station of the blue line and the Saint-Léonard station.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Montrealer said:


> *REM2 is a go : 20 stations, 30km*
> 
> According to Bernard Drainville, journalist and radio host, the REM's east and northeast expansion project is a go and will be announced tomorrow by PM François Legault, Mayor Valérie Plante and CDPQ.
> 
> ...


Any map of what you're explaining ?


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Frenchlover said:


> Any map of what you're explaining ?


A forumer on agoramontreal.com made a map of what it should look like :









Source : REM 2 - Est de Montréal

In grey : the existing métro network
In light green : The REM network currently under construction
In dark green : The REM network to be announced tomorrow.

Of course I expect CDPQ Infra will be presenting a more official map of the planned network tomorrow.


----------



## slaz (Sep 8, 2017)

Does this replace Plante's pink line proposal?


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Gros Matou said:


> A forumer on agoramontreal.com made a map of what it should look like :
> 
> View attachment 855483
> 
> ...


So I guess orange and blue line extensions have been dropped ?


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

Frenchlover said:


> So I guess orange and blue line extensions have been dropped ?


The Blue line extension to Anjou is on. Though the owners of Galeries D'Anjou have gone to courts challenging the expropriation of their property, the newly adopted bill 66 may allow the govt to accelerate expropriation of property for projects deemed as crucial. 









Adoption du projet de loi 66: 180 projets d'infrastructure seront accélérés à travers le Québec


Le projet de loi 66 sur l’accélération de certains projets d’infrastructures a été adopté jeudi soir à l’Assemblée nationale.




www.journaldemontreal.com


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

slaz said:


> Does this replace Plante's pink line proposal?


Most likely, yes.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

Frenchlover said:


> So I guess orange and blue line extensions have been dropped ?


No. There is still hope for a western extension of line 2-Orange towards Bois-Franc REM station.

Eastward extension of line 5-Blue is still on and is still planned for completeion in 2026. Utility relocation works have started this summer.

The REM Est project was officially annouced today : 10 G$ (CAD) for 32 km and 23 stations of driverless metro. Construction is expected to begin in 2023 and full project completion is planned for 2029.

Most of the project will be elevated, except the north-east branch which is planned to be built in a tunnel.

Map of the project presented today :











Map of how the the REM Est will integrate with the Métro and REM networks.


----------



## Aim9X (Jul 18, 2018)

Really cool project.


----------



## Cuddles (Feb 2, 2016)

hkskyline said:


> * Open letter calls for REM station to be named after Oscar Peterson *
> Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
> Oct 15, 2020
> 
> ...


They can name a station in Toronto where he retired, Lionel Groulx is a very important figure for us Québécois and we will not be rewriting our history to please others. Si cela ne vous plaît pas, ce n'est pas notre problème.


----------



## Cuddles (Feb 2, 2016)

hkskyline said:


> * Open letter calls for REM station to be named after Oscar Peterson *
> Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
> Oct 15, 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

The first REM trainsets have begun testing near Brossard station.









__
http://instagr.am/p/CI8sNH0Hdxi/


----------



## krebsatp (Sep 19, 2012)

Some questions:

I would like to know if Gare Centrale and Roubert-Bourassa are just the same station with two different names (one for REM and the second one for REM de l´EST).
Has REM de l´EST any interchange station with the orange metro line? Where? At Berri-UQAM? At Champ de Mars? On some maps it seems there is an interchange station, but there is not any REM station with those names (BERRI or Champ de Mars?).
Is there aninterchange at Pie IX
Is there an interchange at Assomption?
Is there an interchange at Honoré-Beaugrand?
Thank you


----------



## coreynicholasr (Dec 8, 2020)

krebsatp said:


> Some questions:
> 
> I would like to know if Gare Centrale and Roubert-Bourassa are just the same station with two different names (one for REM and the second one for REM de l´EST).
> Has REM de l´EST any interchange station with the orange metro line? Where? At Berri-UQAM? At Champ de Mars? On some maps it seems there is an interchange station, but there is not any REM station with those names (BERRI or Champ de Mars?).
> ...


From the CDPQ website on the REM de l'Est, there's a nice map that shows the planned stations:
https://cdpqinfra.com/sites/cdpqinfrad8/files/medias/img/B5. REMde l'Est/Presentation/Carte-REMdelEst_Detail_EN-3.png

The stations marked with a square are shown as interchange stations (Robert-Bourassa, Pie-IX-Sud (Pie-IX BRT), Assomption (Green line), Lacordaire (for the future blue line extension), Honoré-Beaugrand (Green line), and Pointe-aux-Trembles (Mascouche line)).

The site says that there will be 7 interchange stations yet the map only shows 6. I'm not quite sure where they're planning the 7th one to go, but I assume it will be the interchange station around Berri-UQAM / Champ-de-Mars. On this map it seems that the interchange is planned to be at Labelle on the REM de l'Est, but again I'm not sure how that fits in with the two stations on the orange line.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

coreynicholasr said:


> From the CDPQ website on the REM de l'Est, there's a nice map that shows the planned stations:
> https://cdpqinfra.com/sites/cdpqinfrad8/files/medias/img/B5. REMde l'Est/Presentation/Carte-REMdelEst_Detail_EN-3.png
> 
> The stations marked with a square are shown as interchange stations (Robert-Bourassa, Pie-IX-Sud (Pie-IX BRT), Assomption (Green line), Lacordaire (for the future blue line extension), Honoré-Beaugrand (Green line), and Pointe-aux-Trembles (Mascouche line)).
> ...


there is a railway station of Train de est line at Cegep Marie Victorin. I think this one should be an interchange station.


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Is REM de l'Est going to be an independent network without connection tracks to the actual REM?


----------



## coreynicholasr (Dec 8, 2020)

cheehg said:


> there is a railway station of Train de est line at Cegep Marie Victorin. I think this one should be an interchange station.


Possibly! I'm not from Montréal so I don't know how it looks out there.

Curiously though, Labelle is marked as an interchange on the new connections system map (two stations from Robert-Bourassa and four from Pie-IX-Sud) but it's the one that's missing from the map I originally linked to.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

metr0p0litain said:


> Is REM de l'Est going to be an independent network without connection tracks to the actual REM?


No, there won't be any connecting tracks. Terminal station at Robert-Bourassa will probably have pedestrian bridges/walkways/tunnels to link to Bonaventure/Gare Centrale, but that's it.


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Gros Matou said:


> No, there won't be any connecting tracks. Terminal station at Robert-Bourassa will probably have pedestrian bridges/walkways/tunnels to link to Bonaventure/Gare Centrale, but that's it.


What about non-passenger tracks, like for work trains?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

coreynicholasr said:


> Possibly! I'm not from Montréal so I don't know how it looks out there.
> 
> Curiously though, Labelle is marked as an interchange on the new connections system map (two stations from Robert-Bourassa and four from Pie-IX-Sud) but it's the one that's missing from the map I originally linked to.


It‘s possible。


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

GojiMet86 said:


> What about non-passenger tracks, like for work trains?


REM de l'Est will be its own separate system without any rail connection with any other existing rail system, with its own train garage(s) and maintenance center(s) (we don't know yet where they will be located, most likely in the towards the east end, therefore far away from the existing maintenance center/train garage in Brossard). There is no need for any physical connection with existing REM network.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Gros Matou said:


> REM de l'Est will be its own separate system without any rail connection with any other existing rail system, with its own train garage(s) and maintenance center(s) (we don't know yet where they will be located, most likely in the towards the east end, therefore far away from the existing maintenance center/train garage in Brossard). There is no need for any physical connection with existing REM network.


So REM can be considered a true metro line rather than a commuter train system.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

FabriFlorence said:


> So REM can be considered a true metro line rather than a commuter train system.


Of course. Both REM (under construction) and REM de l'Est (recently announced) are entirely grade-separated, driverless, with platform screen doors and service interval down to 90 s (2 min 30 sec on inauguration), therefore both are full metro systems.

Some media that don't know what they're talking about call the REM either "commuter rail", "electric train",and "light rail". Usually they use all of these terms in the same article, to give you an idea.


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

Gros Matou said:


> There is no need for any physical connection with existing REM network.


It would be just as useful as the links between the lines of the Montréal metro : sharing the rolling stock, and also some maintenance vehicles and tools to get economies of scale.

The 2 REMs will meet in the city center, but with one being in tunnel and the other on a viaduct. Not the best situation to build a connection track...


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gros Matou said:


> Of course. Both REM (under construction) and REM de l'Est (recently announced) are entirely grade-separated, driverless, with platform screen doors and service interval down to 90 s (2 min 30 sec on inauguration), therefore both are full metro systems.
> 
> Some media that don't know what they're talking about call the REM either "commuter rail", "electric train",and "light rail". Usually they use all of these terms in the same article, to give you an idea.


Why are the new lines separate system from existing metro lines?


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

krnboy1009 said:


> Why are the new lines separate system from existing metro lines?


Because the metro was never designed to be able to run outside in the winter. The tires don't like snow...

Also, especially for long distances, a metro on traditional steel wheels is much cheaper to run (same reason as the _Grand Paris Express_). For a line built on existing rail corridors, you better use the whole profile in width (and not the 2,50 m o the métro), so the trains can be shorter and thus cheaper - like the stations.

And the REM is built and will be controlled b the _CDPQ_, and thus run independently from the STM so economies of scale won't apply (this is not technical but political).


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

TER200 said:


> And the REM is built and will be controlled b the _CDPQ_, and thus run independently from the STM so economies of scale won't apply (this is not technical but political).


This is what I am really asking about.


----------



## chronicsurfer (Sep 10, 2004)

And the REM testing commenced today on the south shore!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354910894241812487


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Feels like they broke ground just yesterday tbh. Would be nice to finally have an option besides Uber or Bus from airport;


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

saiho said:


> I think each car is actually about 19m long.


You're right. 4-car trains are about 76 m long.


----------



## Gros Matou (Feb 9, 2014)

saiho said:


> I think each car is actually about 19m long.


Indeed!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

That's too bad. So a 4-car consist is about the same length as most Paris metro trains and shorter than Sydney metro cars. I remember when the project was announced people saying they were the same as Sydney's which at the time I couldn't find the exact stats for but they looked basically the same as the full size Metropolis stock in places like in Singapore and Chennai. But the Metropolis is customized for each client.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

This project has always been branded as a light metro. When considering that, 4 cars isn't too bad. And moving from peak hour service to all day frequent service should spread out the transit demand so even with growth there would still be enough growing room. The advantage of a driverless system is that for more frequency you only have to make a relatively small one time extra investment of buying extra trains.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nouvellecosse said:


> That's too bad. So a 4-car consist is about the same length as most Paris metro trains and shorter than Sydney metro cars. I remember when the project was announced people saying they were the same as Sydney's which at the time I couldn't find the exact stats for but they looked basically the same as the full size Metropolis stock in places like in Singapore and Chennai. But the Metropolis is customized for each client.


Sydney Metro's train cars are each 20 meters long, it's not that much different size-wise from the REM trains except they run them in 6 car sets and the design is reserved for 8 car operation in the future. I guess Sydney also does not have that wasted deadspace between the "cabs" that a 2+2 car config that REM will do.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Do you have a link that shows the length? I saw a link saying they've made the platforms 170m long to accommodate 8 car trains and that would be about 21.25m per car, but all I can find is the wikipedia article for the current stock and it doesn't have a valid source cited.


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Montreal's first MR-73 métro car sent back to its birthplace to retire *
June 9, 2021
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_ 

As Azur métro trains slowly replace old rolling stock, the STM has retired not only all of its original MR-63 train cars dating from the beginning of the métro system, but also 63 of the MR-73 Bombardier-built cars that were added a decade later as the network expanded.

Most of those retired cars are to be dismantled and sold as scrap metal, but the first of those cars the transit agency received, with serial number 79-501, instead was sent to the La Pocatière factory where it was built, to retire as a historic artifact.

More : Montreal's first MR-73 métro car sent back to its birthplace to retire


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401966228864913422


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

08-14-21 Exploring Day 05 by derek.kolb, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

REM de l'Est will include tunnel, but critics say 'Montreal will be disfigured'


The newest branch of the Réseau express métropolitain will now include a 500-metre tunnel section under René-Lévesque Blvd. between Jeanne-Mance St. and Robert-Bourassa Blvd.




montrealgazette.com





The downtown terminus of REM East will be underground.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

McGill REM station









McGill's REM Station Is A Huge Construction Hole Right Now & We Got A Look Inside (VIDEO)


But this construction is hard to get mad at...




www.mtlblog.com


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Faults Have Been Found in First Batch of Montreal Electric Network Trains*

The head of CDPQ-Infra has complained to the consortium making the cars that an inspection revealed various manufacturing defects. Such flaws could represent a "potential risk of injury" to passengers, as reported by Radio-Canada on November 12. 

Source: _The Montreal Gazette_.


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

The CDPQ published an update about this : Follow-up on cars and dynamic tests | REM
It looks like the gazette is a little making a tempest in a teapot.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* East End residents march to denounce REM elevated rail line *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Nov 21, 2021

Mercier resident Monique Laguë had a simple reason for taking part in a demonstration against the proposed REM de l’Est elevated rail line Saturday.

“I don’t want the REM to run through my living room,” she said in an interview. “I live in a condo near where the line is supposed to be built. If the project goes ahead, the area will be unliveable. If they’re able to bury the line elsewhere, why can’t they do it here?”

Laguë was among more than 100 people who protested to denounce the REM de l’Est and promoter CDPQ Infra. The regional transit planner, the Autorité régionale de transport métropolitain, should be put in charge of analyzing the project and proposing better solutions, organizer Daniel Chartier told the gathering.

...

Estimated to cost $10 billion, the REM de l’Est is the latest branch of the Réseau express métropolitain, whose first phase is already taking shape on and around the island of Montreal.

CDPQ Infra’s initial plans for the REM de l’Est stoked swift reaction among urban planners and businesspeople alike. Many expressed opposition to the sea of concrete pylons they felt would have defaced Montreal’s downtown core.

More : East End residents march to denounce REM elevated rail line


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

A couple of thins. A look at a new REM Station:








And the voice of the new REM system will be the daughter of the woman who voices the Montreal Metro system.









Caroline Dhavernas sera la voix du REM







rem.info


----------



## coreyt (Dec 25, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> * East End residents march to denounce REM elevated rail line *
> Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
> Nov 21, 2021
> 
> ...


Wow, 100 people. Not much of a protest.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Montreal's metro opened in 1966 with vehicles running on tires on an entirely underground network. Architects were hired to decorate the stations, which include murals, stained glass panels, and sculptures. The network is full of artistic interest and warrants an underground tour during your visit.

















































































































































_More photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/montreal.htm_


----------



## BJC450Chicago (Dec 25, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> * East End residents march to denounce REM elevated rail line *
> Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
> Nov 21, 2021
> 
> ...


What does she mean by "unliveable" (sic) and will it really "running through her living room"? She lives "near the line". 1 block, 2 blocks, 1 mile away? This is vague and shouldn't be taken seriously. People need to be specific about their objections for them to be considered. There are plenty of cities where the elevated lines are totally "liveable"(sic). Modern ones are pretty quiet. What she's saying is that it will be mildly annoying, at best, to her personally.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Is REM going to have level crossing?


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Arnorian said:


> Is REM going to have level crossing?


No, it's a full metro standart line.


----------



## Majo1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

I think you should rename that title of
“Montréal Station REM”. I’m a Montréal native and I’ve never heard of Montréal Road or OR 174?

I believe  this is the Ottawa O-Train development, if I’m not mistaken?


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

You guys are right my mistake lol.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*Station Du Quartier du REM*








Devisubox : http://bit.ly/REM_DuQuartier


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*Station YUL-Aéroport-Montréal-Trudeau du REM















































































*


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

MichiganExpress said:


> *STM: Prolongement du métro: Ligne 04 jaune vers le sud
> STM: Metro extension: Line 04 yellow towards the south*
> 
> View attachment 2640740
> ...


The link is from 2008. Has anything happened since?


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Stuu said:


> The link is from 2008. Has anything happened since?


A whole lot of nothing. It's still proposed and under study, I believe, but not much else.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Brossard] - Panama Station - REM







*

Station Panama


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Saint-Laurent] - Montpellier Station - REM







*
Devisubox : Reseau Express Metropolitain - Devisubox


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Laval] - Île-Bigras Station - REM




























*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*2022 Work Schedule - REM*









*2022: moving closer to commissioning of the first REM segment*
In the greater Montréal area, a number of sites are active at the same time in the effort to continue REM construction in 2022. Some key milestones to watch out for this year: Operational testing will end on the South Shore; stations will be commissioned and launched along the segment from the Brossard terminal station to Central Station (excluding the Griffintown–Bernard-Landry station); modernization work will continue on the Mont-Royal tunnel; and work will pick up on the North Shore and in Pierrefonds-Roxboro.

*Commissioning schedule










The work schedule has been updated: *

South Shore to Central Station: *spring/summer 2022*
Central Station to Du Ruisseau: *fall 2023*
Du Ruisseau to Sunnybrooke: *spring 2024 *
Sunnybrooke to Deux-Montagnes: *fall 2024 *
West Island segment: *spring 2024 *
Airport segment: *end of 2024*


*South Shore*

Completion of interior and exterior design for the Brossard, Du Quartier and Panama stations and the Brossard and Panama bus terminals
Completion of future overpass to provide access between Highway 10 West and Brossard station 
Continuation of work on the centre span of the Samuel-De Champlain Bridge 
Continuation of testing with cars that began in December 2020, and expansion of test area in preparation for commissioning
Reopening of all lanes on Highway 10 East
Commissioning of Brossard, Du Quartier and Panama stations
*Downtown*

Île-des-Soeurs: Completion of construction of the station and its access points
Pointe-Saint-Charles: Completion of elevated structure, track installation and electrical system 
Griffintown: Completion of development work on the embankment along Smith Street and replacement of railway infrastructure on the southern railway overpass 
Central Station: Completion of station construction inside the Central Station complex
McGill: Completion of installation of the steel structure and interior design of the station
Édouard-Montpetit: Continuation of construction of the entrance and interior design of the station
Mont-Royal Tunnel: Completion of rehabilitation of the double arch in the McGill area and start of installation on the tunnel tracks 
Commissioning of Île-des-Sœurs station and Central Station
*Centre of the Island of Montréal*

Excavation work, delivery of materials and replacement of existing railway tracks in the Mont-Royal Tunnel
Reconstruction of Jean-Talon and Cornwall bridges and conversion of the O’Brien and Toupin level crossings into railway overpasses
Completion of Dalle Park deck construction in the Town of Mount Royal 
Continuation of work on the railway right-of-way throughout the area
Continuation of installation of tracks west of Du Ruisseau station
Conversion of the Boulevard Toupin level crossing into a railway overpass
Continuation of construction of Canora, Ville-de-Mont-Royal, Côte-de-Liesse, Montpellier, Du Ruisseau and Bois-Franc stations: mostly interior work in 2022
Continuation of construction work on the western junction
*North Shore*

Railway bridges: Continuation of work on the Rivière-des-Prairies 1, Rivière-des-Prairies 2 and Rivière-des-Mille-Îles bridges
Îles-Laval: Continuation of work around the station and opening of a permanent link between Chemin du Tour and Chemin des Rocailles 
Sainte-Dorothée: Connection of Des Bois Avenue to Chemin du Bord-de-l’Eau, closure of Graveline Street and reconstruction of the Chemin du Bord-de-l’Eau overpass
Laval-sur-le-Lac: Relocation of public utilities in Laval-sur-le-Lac in the Les Peupliers and Les Étables streets area, in preparation for upcoming infrastructure work
Deux-Montagnes: Continuation of construction on the Chemin d’Oka overpass, installation of retaining walls on Henri-Dunant, completion of work on the Deux-Montagnes Boulevard overpass and continuation of work on the Deux-Montagnes and Grand-Moulin stations 
Along the railway right-of-way: Installation of fences and noise barrier bases, and completion of rail platform and installation of tracks
*West Island and airport*
*Deux-Montagnes Branch*

Continuation of construction work on Sunnybrooke and Pierrefonds-Roxboro stations: both stations to be built and enclosed in 2022
Spring 2022: Start of construction of elevated structure using the Anne launching gantry (suspended all winter)
Continuation of work to convert level crossings into railway overpass
Continuation of work on railway right-of-way throughout the area
Beginning of track installation 
*Anse-à-l’Orme Branch*

Continuation of construction of Des Sources, Fairview-Pointe-Claire, Kirkland and Anse-à-l’Orme stations
Continuation of track installation
Relocation of public utilities (water main, drainage, sewer, etc.)
*Technoparc and airport*

Spring 2022: Continuation of work by the Alice tunnel boring machine toward the airport 
Spring 2020: Resumption of activities using the Marie launching gantry (suspended all winter)









2022 Work Schedule


Upcoming work in all sectors




rem.info


----------



## Majo1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

MichiganExpress said:


> You guys are right my mistake lol.


No need for apologies, we all make them from time to time


----------



## Majo1972 (Oct 29, 2018)

MichiganExpress said:


> You guys are right my mistake lol.


Oh, by the way MichiganExpress very well done on the photos and documentation thumbs up . 
I do have a question for you, are you from Michigan?


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Majo1972 said:


> Oh, by the way MichiganExpress very well done on the photos and documentation thumbs up .
> I do have a question for you, are you from Michigan?


No, I'm not but I lived there years ago and love the place.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*PRESS RELEASE REM DE L'EST JANUARY 25, 2022*


*Agreement between CDPQ Infra and CN on the Souligny railroad right-of-way in the heart of Mercier-Est*
CDPQ INFRA, REM DE L’ESTMONTRÉAL, JANUARY 25, 2022 

*a major optimization for the REM de l’Est*

A concrete solution avoiding Sherbrooke Street East 
A new benefit for a sector under-served by public transit
Meetings with citizens to discuss the exact insertion
Close to 50% of the route now on existing rights-of-way or underground
 
In response to consultations with citizens and stakeholders held over the past year, CDPQ Infra is today announcing an important solution optimizing the route of the REM de l’Est. CDPQ Infra has secured an option to purchase from CN a segment of the Souligny railroad right-of-way in the heart of Mercier-Est, which will avoid the need for a section of the route on the Sherbrooke Street East commercial corridor. This adjustment to the route of over more than 4.5 km provides a solution to one of the main issues to come out of public consultations and follows discussions and work conducted since last fall.
By bordering the Tétreaultville neighborhood, the REM will be able to serve a substantial population pool lying farther away from the green line of the métro, reuse an existing railroad right-of-way, and incorporate the route into a broader transit corridor, thereby reducing impacts in this sector. The agreement between CDPQ Infra and CN signed on December 30, 2021, covers a segment situated between Honoré-Beaugrand Street and Georges-V Avenue.
 








Optimizations announced since the launch of the reference project in December 2020








Proposed new alternative on the Souligny railroad right-of-way

The exact insertion of the REM de l’Est through this new corridor will be determined following discussions to present this new solution to stakeholders and citizens, answer their questions, and obtain their input on this portion of the route. 
Using this railroad right-of-way in the heart of Mercier-Est brings the proportion of the REM de l’Est route running on existing private or underground rights-of-way to 50%. 


> _“The REM de l’Est is an important transit solution for the development of the east of the city. We are constantly evaluating all options to ensure that the project will be embraced by the communities served while maintaining its technical and financial viability. This new alternative addresses concerns that have been raised, and also provides an opportunity to better serve the residents of Tétreaultville, who currently do not have access to adequate public transit. We will quickly hold meetings with the public and stakeholders to launch a dialogue on this new solution.” _
> Christian Ducharme, Vice-President of Engineering, CDPQ Infra


*Proposing solutions*
Throughout 2021, which was a year of listening, consultation, and analysis for the project team, three major points for improvement were identified in the REM de l’Est reference project: 

The passage on elevated structures in downtown Montréal
The passage close to Morgan Park
The passage along Sherbrooke Street East commercial corridor
Each of these issues has been carefully considered, through consultation and rigorous analysis of possible options. Today’s announcement is a concrete proposal for a solution to avoid routing the project on Sherbrooke Street East in the Tétreaultville area. 
A similar process is underway to propose solutions for the route near Morgan Park. Regarding downtown Montréal, a first step in the solution was identified in the fall, with part of the route running underground. Once the report by the independent expert committee has been received, the architectural and urban integration vision will be presented to the public, providing details of enhancements to the project made by the architects, working together with the experts. The architectural proposal will then be the subject of a new phase of discussions with the public and stakeholders. The quality of the proposal, both in terms of architecture and urban planning, will also help alleviate concerns that have been raised. 
*Ongoing optimization *
Since the REM de l’Est project was launched in December 2020, CDPQ Infra has made constant efforts to consult the public and answer their questions about the project. Close to 32,000 people have taken part in these consultations. Citizens’ concerns were analyzed by the CDPQ Infra teams, leading to changes in the project. This process will continue in the coming months. Today’s announcement follows on from substantial optimizations to the project announced during 2021, particularly: 

The addition of an underground section in Montréal-Nord (May 3, 2021)
The addition of a tunnel section in the downtown area, including the development of an underground back station (September 2, 2021)
The REM de l’Est project is still at the detailed planning stage: several major steps remain to be completed, particularly the entire information and consultation process with the Bureau d'audiences publiques sur l'environnement (BAPE). When complete, the REM de l’Est is designed to handle over 130,000 trips per day, becoming a credible alternative to solo driving in the East of Montréal. It will serve important economic hubs, relieve the isolation of certain neighborhoods, and contribute to growth in Montréal East. 










Agreement between CDPQ Infra and CN on the Souligny railroad right-of-way in the heart of Mercier-Est


A major optimization for the REM de l’Est




www.cdpqinfra.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*EXO PURCHASES 10 NEW LOCOMOTIVES TO CONTINUE TO MODERNIZE ITS TRAIN FLEET*

EXO PURCHASES 10 NEW LOCOMOTIVES TO CONTINUE TO MODERNIZE ITS TRAIN FLEET

Siemens Mobility to modernize Montreal’s exo train fleet with sustainable locomotives | Short News | Siemens Mobility Canada


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

* Station Côte-Sainte-Catherine, *inauguration: 1982*





















*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*Namur *and *De La Savane stations *(1984). Inaugurated by Jean Drapeau and René Lévesque.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

On March 28, 1988, the last station on the island of Montreal was inaugurated, and the last was designed by the BTM (Bureau de Transport Métropolitain), the *Acadie station*. You can notice the art deco accents, the pop color, and the modern art that so typically characterizes the end of the 80s.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*LaSalle station*, Inauguration, 1978, Artwork by Peter Gnass.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*Verdun station*, Inauguration, 1978


----------

